# Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?



## hornhechteutin (31. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin ,
da ja aus bekannten Gründen unser Kleinboot Treffen am 1.12.07 ausgefallen ist und ich versprochen hatte es nachzu holen hier der Versuch |supergri|supergri .
Terminlich hatte ich nach ausgiebiger Beratung an den 1.5 gedacht . Der Termin wäre zwischen dem BB Herings Event und dem Spanferkel BB Event , also genau richtig um die Zeit zu überbrücken |supergri|supergri|supergri . Ich würde alle 6 Boote + den Kutter buchen . Das würde bedeuten das wir Platz hätten auf den Kleinbooten für 12 (optimal ) bis max. 18 Leuten und für den Kutter 6 bzw 7 Leute .
Würde mich freuen wenn ein paar Anmeldungen zusammen kommen würden |supergri|supergri|supergri. 

Teilnehmer :
Boot 1 _*"Wrestlemania"*_
MichaelB + de Mischi
Boot 2 _*"Generationenboot"*_
hornhechteutin + Fabian + Reppi
Boot 3 _*"Antonias Fishing-Crew"*_
Fehlerteufel + Hannes + Antonia 
Boot 4 _*"wirwolltenschonmalzusammenlos"*_
nemles+  xxcruiserxx + MFT-Simon 
Boot 5 _*"ichbinnichtmehralleine"*_
Schwarzwusel +MINIBUBI 
Boot 6 _*"wirsindneuundbrauchenhilfe"*_
Dirk , Tobias und Freund




Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Mönsch Micha, schön das Du wieder so ein goiles Event organisierst:m

Nach meinem derzeitigem Terminplan passt das.#h#6

Also meiner wäre gern wieder dabei.|wavey:|wavey:

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch Micha, schön das Du wieder so ein goiles Event organisierst:m
> 
> Nach meinem derzeitigem Terminplan passt das.#h#6
> 
> ...


danke für die Blumen :q , trage Dich gleich ein .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

moin micha!

trag mich mal bitte mit ??? für den kudder ein!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Micha !! Bin auf jedenfall dabei.. wenns geht aufm Kutter #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Micha !! Bin auf jedenfall dabei.. wenns geht aufm Kutter #6



mach ich 



> djoerni
> moin micha!
> trag mich mal bitte mit ??? für den kudder ein!



klar doch :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin,

na dann schau mer mal ob die Wrestlemania diesmal in See stechen kann |rolleyes

Dabei auf dem Boot #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na dann schau mer mal ob die Wrestlemania diesmal in See stechen kann |rolleyes
> 
> ...



super trage Dich gleich mit ein in die Kleinboot Armada |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade mal mit Olli telefoniert . Das ist Jens seine rechte Hand . Der Kutter ist schon weg , könnte aber sein das bis dahin die 2 anderen Kutter da sind die er bestellt hat |supergri . Kann also sein , das die Kutterbesatzung auf die Kleinboote wechseln muß . Kläre ich aber mit Jens wenn wir am 8.2 nach Rendsburg zur Messe fahren |supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## theactor (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

HI,

:c

Naja, better luck next time----:g

|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin Sönke


theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> :c
> 
> ...



haste PN Sönke und hab mir was einfallen lassen damit auch Du los kommst |supergri

Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin !! Das mit dem Kutter wäre nicht so schlimm.. kannst mich auch aufs Kleinboot setzen... bin da ja flexiebel :q


----------



## de Mischi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> na dann schau mer mal ob die Wrestlemania diesmal in See stechen kann |rolleyes



Wenns nicht am Wetter scheitert, ist die Wrestlemania hiermit komplett! 

#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


de Mischi schrieb:


> Wenns nicht am Wetter scheitert, ist die Wrestlemania hiermit komplett!
> 
> #h


na supie |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MINIBUBI (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Da das Treffen am 1.12 Verweht ist und ich mich wieder mit einreihen möchte bitte mit auf die Liste setzen.
Ich würde mich freuen mit euch in See stechen zu dürfen.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Norbert


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen mit euch in See stechen zu dürfen.
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> Norbert



und wir uns erst |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Da das Treffen am 1.12 Verweht ist und ich mich wieder mit einreihen möchte bitte mit auf die Liste setzen.
> Ich würde mich freuen mit euch in See stechen zu dürfen.
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> Norbert



Prima MINIBUBI #h
Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal. 
Letztes Mal sollten wir ja zusammen fahren.









Und diesmal zusammen untergehen, falls Micha den Kutter steuert und alles auf den Meeresgrund rammt.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@ nemles und alle anderen#h#h
Moin Moin
Wird bestimmt ein toller Tag.
Ansonsten habe ich noch Schwimmflügel.:m:m
Ich kann ja auch noch mein Akku Schrauber und ein paar Spax Schrauben mitbringen.
Für mein Dreibeinständer zum festschrauben an Deck !;+;+;+

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@ Rosenstadt
Wo soll es denn losgehen ?
Bestimmt wie gehabt Neustadt oder |kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Rosenstadt
> Wo soll es denn losgehen ?
> Bestimmt wie gehabt Neustadt oder |kopfkrat



jupp |supergri|supergri kannste gerne mit Deinem Wasservogel vorbei kommen . Slippe ist ja in der Nähe . Würde mich freuen wenn es klappen würde 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Rosenstadt
> Wo soll es denn losgehen ?
> Bestimmt wie gehabt Neustadt oder |kopfkrat


 
Da fällt mir doch spontan ein Urlaubstermin ein. Ich wollte schon immer mal mit dir zum fischen fahren.:vik:
Wien - Burg???? Keine Hürde#6


----------



## Reppi (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Michi......piiiiiep........
ist auf dem Geriatrie-Böötchen noch was frei....


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@ HHE
Wie Wasservogel und Slippe |kopfkrat
Versteh ich nicht.

@ Hase
also ich habe auf meinen Dienstplan gesehen und habe am 01.05. FREI...an mir solls nicht liegen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ HHE
> Wie Wasservogel und Slippe |kopfkrat
> Versteh ich nicht.



na damit meinte ich Dein Boot :q:q:q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Ok, verstanden aber 2,5 to zu slippen wird schwer, entweder du stellst mir nen Kran hin oder ich muss den weiten Weg von Fehmarn nach Neustadt tatsächlich auf dem Wasser zurücklegen


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden aber 2,5 to zu slippen wird schwer, entweder du stellst mir nen Kran hin oder ich muss den weiten Weg von Fehmarn nach Neustadt tatsächlich auf dem Wasser zurücklegen


ist doch Neustadt da ist auch ein Kran für Boote vorhanden :q bei Glückklee bzw vor dem "Küstenwache" Studio :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

hallo micha....setzt du mich und hannes in ein kleinboot....wir würden wohl noch nen arbeitskollegen von mir mitbringen was dann ein boot füllen würde..
gruß an jens !!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hallo micha....setzt du mich und hannes in ein kleinboot....wir würden wohl noch nen arbeitskollegen von mir mitbringen was dann ein boot füllen würde..
> gruß an jens !!!!




supie freu mich schon drauf und trage Euch gleich ein |supergri . Die Grüße bestelle ich gerne |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin,

was ist das denn, Boote ohne Namen??? |kopfkrat

De_Mischi und ich schippern auf der Wrestlemania :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was ist das denn, Boote ohne Namen??? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


na guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttt |supergri|supergri|supergri
Mach ich ma ne Liste mit Namen |supergri|supergri aber alles ohne Gewähr und kann sich ändern wenn der Kutter zur Verfügung steht 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> na guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttt |supergri|supergri|supergri
> Mach ich ma ne Liste mit Namen |supergri|supergri aber alles ohne Gewähr und kann sich ändern wenn der Kutter zur Verfügung steht
> ...


Mal nach oben holen!!!#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Mal nach oben holen!!!#h#h#h


Sehr gut !! Ich brauche noch nen Beifahrer... #6 alleine bin ich hoffnungslos verloren da ich kein Plan von der Materie hab.. :q:q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sehr gut !! Ich brauche noch nen Beifahrer... #6 alleine bin ich hoffnungslos verloren da ich kein Plan von der Materie hab.. :q:q


das bekommen wir bestimmt hin...ist ja noch etwas zeit:m


----------



## nemles (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Mal etwas schups...

Beifahrer fehlt noch!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
keine Angst Jungs , den *Beifahrer* finden wir schon noch |supergri|supergri . Laßt erst einmal wärmer werden und wenn dann die ersten Platten, Leo´s und Heringe gefangen werden dann möchte jeder mit |supergri|supergri . Ein Freund von mir macht auch gerade den Angelschein mit seinem Sohn zusammen (drücke ganz fest für Sonntag die Daumen das die Prüfung gut ausgeht #6|supergri ) , der hat auch schon Intresse angemeldet |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@ Drillingshase
Watt iss mit dir ??
Ich habe am 01.05 um 6.15 Uhr Feierabend und könnte dann um 6.30 Uhr ablegen #6

Hätte dann evtl. noch ein / zwei Plätze frei


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
so mein Trauzeuge hat gestern den Angelschein zusammen mit seinem Sohn bestanden . Er wird also Boot 6 in Besitz nehmen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Und ich hab immer noch keinen Beifahren... :c:c:c


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und ich hab immer noch keinen Beifahren... :c:c:c




doch haste . Du kriegst meine Verlobten djoerni mit auf´s Boot und ich nehme Fabian mit . Viele kennen den Jungen ja schon und ich hab ihm das versprochen für das gute Zeugnis |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Gerettet......!!!!! :k:k:k


----------



## nemles (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Micha, wie sieht das eigendlich mit Köderviehzeug aus, kannst Du wieder ne Sammelbestellung im Treff abgeben?


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Micha, wie sieht das eigendlich mit Köderviehzeug aus, kannst Du wieder ne Sammelbestellung im Treff abgeben?


gute frage...ich denke das wird der micha mit dem jens schon klarmachen#6#6#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> gute frage...ich denke das wird der micha mit dem jens schon klarmachen#6#6#6



aber klar machen wir wieder ne Liste für die Watti Bestellung |supergri . Ich hoffe doch Ihr habt nichts anderes von mir erwartet |supergri|supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch Ihr habt nichts anderes von mir erwartet |supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Selbtverständlich haben wir das vorausgesetzt

Es wird sich niemand wagen, an Deinem Organisationstalent zu zweifeln. Das wäre Blasphemie #6


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Hallo Micha,

MFT-Simon hätte noch Interesse, einzusteigen. Könnte bei Minibubi und mir mit ins Boot. Oder haste den Kutter schon klar bekommen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


nemles schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> MFT-Simon hätte noch Interesse, einzusteigen. Könnte bei Minibubi und mir mit ins Boot. Oder haste den Kutter schon klar bekommen?



super trage ihn mit ein bei Euch . Das mit dem Kutter ist noch in der Schwebe weil an den Kuttern noch was gemacht werden muß der Sicherheit wegen . Wenn bis zum 1.5 aber einer frei ist bekommen wir ihn |supergri|supergri

@all
das mit den 2 Personen pro Boot ist nur ein Vorschlag von mir gewesen . Jede Bootsbesatzung kann auch gerne mit 3 oder 4 Leuten fahren . Das müßt Ihr dann aber entscheiden des Platzes wegen |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Sag mal Horni... Wäre es möglich, mit einem BB teilzunehmen??? Ist doch auch ein "Kleinboot"? Kann nur keinen Beifahrer mitnehmen oder einer von euch nimmt mich in Schlepptau...#6#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
so wollte Euch nur mitteilen das Ihr alle schön artig sein sollt am 1.5 und Euch mit Flüchen zurück haltet . In Boot 3 hat sich einiges getan denn die haben sich weibliche Hilfe in Boot geholt :q:q:q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Oh mein Gott, wie konnte es dazu kommen???





Dir ist ja wohl klar, das ich damit raus bin... Weibsvolk an Bord geht ja wohl gar nicht..





















Quatsch, ich bin weiterhin dabei und freue mich schon wie verrückt auf Euch.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so wollte Euch nur mitteilen das Ihr alle schön artig sein sollt am 1.5 und Euch mit Flüchen zurück haltet . In Boot 3 hat sich einiges getan denn die haben sich weibliche Hilfe in Boot geholt :q:q:q .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Antonia ist mit der Angel genauso begabt wie Luca Toni mit dem Ball......GOTT SEI DANK KOMMT SIE NICHT AUS BAYERN!!!!:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MINIBUBI (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Komme gerade aus dem Harz.Paar Tage die Seele raushängen lassen.
Gerade gelesen das wir noch ein mit(fahrer)angler haben.
Prima! hoffendlich haben wir kein gewichts problem.
wieso? Hast mich ja noch nicht gesehen.:q:q
Ich setze mich ans Heck weil sonst der Motor aus dem Wasser ist.#q#q
Ihr nehmt dann etwas Lägere Schnurr .|kopfkrat
Der weg zum wasser ist dann nicht mehr so weit.#c
3 Mann in einem Boot war schon mit Heinz Erhard und Kuli
richtig gut.
Freu mich
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Komme gerade aus dem Harz.Paar Tage die Seele raushängen lassen.
> Gerade gelesen das wir noch ein mit(fahrer)angler haben.
> Prima! hoffendlich haben wir kein gewichts problem.
> ...



Ohoh, und dann wagst Du es, Dich MINIBUBI zu nennen???:m

Freu mich auch schon richtig drauf. Wie sieht das aus, reicht es, wenn ich eine Fischkiste mitbringe? Groß genug ist sie, da haben wir mehr Platz im Boot, als wenn jeder eine mitbringt.
Genauso Kescher. Müssen ja nicht drei an Bord haben.

Gruß,|wavey:
Tom


----------



## SimonHH (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Komme gerade aus dem Harz.Paar Tage die Seele raushängen lassen.
> Gerade gelesen das wir noch ein mit(fahrer)angler haben.
> Prima! hoffendlich haben wir kein gewichts problem.
> ...



klasse...ich machs mir am bug gemütlich...und dann ham wa ne satte strassenla....äh...wasserlage.

und du hast mich noch nich gesehen...|rolleyes...ich muß ma kucken,ob ich nich noch zusatzauftriebskörper im schrank hab 

ich glaub,dat wird n lustigen tach :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Ohoh, und dann wagst Du es, Dich MINIBUBI zu nennen???:m
> 
> Freu mich auch schon richtig drauf. Wie sieht das aus, *reicht es, wenn ich eine Fischkiste mitbringe?* Groß genug ist sie, da haben wir mehr Platz im Boot, als wenn jeder eine mitbringt.
> Genauso Kescher. Müssen ja nicht drei an Bord haben.
> ...




spaßvogel...und wo sollen minibubi und ich unsere dickdorsche,riesenmefos,zentner von heringen und massen an platten verstauen? hä? :q:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
is ja noch ein wenig hin und als alter Kleinbootfahrer hier ein paar Tipps zur Ausrüstung . Mehr als 1 x Pilkrute leicht sollte gerade bei den Booten mit 3 Mann/Frau Besatzung nicht mitgenommen werden . Wenn Tele Ruten sieht es anders aus da diese nicht soviel Platz wegnehmen . Eine kleine Gerätetasche mit ein paar Pilker Buttvorfächern und einen kleinen Rucksack für das leibliche Wohl pro Person sollte reichen . Für die Fische nehmt einen Drahtsetzkescher wenn vorhanden der außen neben dem Boot schwimmen kann wenn geangelt wird . Bitte nicht 3 Personen 3 Eimer dann habt Ihr keinen Platz um Euch zu bewegen und könntet über Eure eigenen Sachen ins Wasser stolpern . Auch reicht ein Kescher pro Boot und nicht 3 . Sprecht Euch ab wer was mit nimmt den mehr bedeutet mehr Risiko und mehr Frust weil man sich nicht bewegen kann |kopfkrat . 
Achja , falls Ihr Euch gedanken macht wohin mit den Fischen gerade bei dern 3er Booten . Claudi sowie die Wauwies essen Fisch gerne und mir als Guide stehen eh 80 % Eures Fanges zu :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> klasse...ich machs mir am bug gemütlich...und dann ham wa ne satte strassenla....äh...wasserlage.
> 
> und du hast mich noch nich gesehen...|rolleyes...ich muß ma kucken,ob ich nich noch zusatzauftriebskörper im schrank hab
> 
> ich glaub,dat wird n lustigen tach :vik:



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Ups, da ich den wohl geformten, nahtlos geschweißten Alabasterkörper eines meiner Bootskollegen kenne und der andere so komische Anmerkungen macht|bigeyes....ich schwimm denn mal in der Mitte.|supergri


P.S. Setzkescher hätte ich da, ist zwar nicht aus Draht, aber hat sich bisher bewährt.:m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@MFT...sag mal ...kommst du aus meiner ecke...deine postleitzahl schätze ich auf die ecke zwischen rahlstedt und berne???
dann schick ich mal nen gruß in die umliegende nachbarschaft:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

moin ihr angelbeknackten! wollte mich auch mal nach langerzeit zu wort melden. freue mich natürlich auch riesig auf dem besagten tag und möchte dann auch mal intensiver das wunder-buttlöffel probieren. mal schauen was geht. 
ganz dicken gruß und dank an unseren organiser hornhechteutin!#r#v|laola:


----------



## SimonHH (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @MFT...sag mal ...kommst du aus meiner ecke...deine postleitzahl schätze ich auf die ecke zwischen rahlstedt und berne???
> dann schick ich mal nen gruß in die umliegende nachbarschaft:vik::vik::vik::vik:






moin fehlerteufel #h

jo...genauso is dat :vik:      lieben gruß zurüch


----------



## Fehlerteufel (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin fehlerteufel #h
> 
> jo...genauso is dat :vik:      lieben gruß zurüch



das wird dann ja am 1.5 nen heimspiel aufem wasser...mein schwager hannes (Hornisüchtig) wohnt auch gleich da bei dir umme ecke....
dat wird bestümmt lustig#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin,


hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> moin ihr angelbeknackten! wollte mich auch mal nach langerzeit zu wort melden. freue mich natürlich auch riesig auf dem besagten tag und möchte dann auch mal intensiver das wunder-buttlöffel probieren. mal schauen was geht.
> ganz dicken gruß und dank an unseren organiser hornhechteutin!#r#v|laola:



da mach ich mir einen Kopp wer dieser Typ ist und dann kommt nun das 





> Fehlerteufeldas wird dann ja am 1.5 nen heimspiel aufem wasser...mein schwager hannes (Hornisüchtig) wohnt auch gleich da bei dir umme ecke....


Klausi das gibt einmal Kielholen am 1.5 für den Schreck den Ihr mir eingejagd habt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> das wird dann ja am 1.5 nen heimspiel aufem wasser...mein schwager hannes (Hornisüchtig) wohnt auch gleich da bei dir umme ecke....
> dat wird bestümmt lustig#6




auf jeden fall :vik:

...da der rockt der hamburger osten auffe ostsee 

wenn du/ihr bock auf ne fahrgemeinschaft habt,einfach ma pn #6


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> auf jeden fall :vik:
> 
> ...da der rockt der hamburger osten auffe ostsee
> 
> wenn du/ihr bock auf ne fahrgemeinschaft habt,einfach ma pn #6


man denkt ja an die umwelt
problem is nur mein audowagen is zu klein!
ansonsten schnack noch mal mit klaus(FEHLERTEUFEL)
|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## SimonHH (1. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> man denkt ja an die umwelt
> problem is nur mein audowagen is zu klein!
> ansonsten schnack noch mal mit klaus(FEHLERTEUFEL)
> |bla:|bla:



moin horni...#h

mein auto is groß genug für 2 mitfahrer...kein thema  weil...soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo viel geraffel ham wa ja nich mit...............................oder?! |kopfkrat


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

MoinMoin
Wa bis gestern auf Rügen!
Tolle Insel Kann man viel laufen,Angeln war ich nicht.
Übrigens!!!! Im Rügener Wochenblatt= Touri Angelschein soll Abgeschaft werden Für MV#6

MINIBUBI ist mein Tarnname ich war ja auch mal Klein.

Achso das mit der Kiste und dem Ketscher kann Klar gehen.
2 Ruten 1xPilk und eine Tele.
sowie mengen |supergri|supergri|supergrian Pilker,gummifische,Herings Paternoster,Hacken,Bleie,Totschläger,Messer,
Maßband,Angelschein,was zum beissen und Spülen ohne Alk.gute laune,hab ich noch was vergessen????#c

Ich hoffe ihr hattet gut Fisch und Erbsensuppe bei Uwe.
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin 
@ MFT-Simon und Nemels
Also das mit den Auftriebskörper las mal Bleiben.Es gibt Dickere wie ich wenn auch nicht viele!;+

Ausserdem so ein LKW Schlauch nimmt nur noch mehr platz wech.#q#q
Das mit der FischKiste ist eine gute Idee,die Fische kann man ja Makieren,Ich Steche nur das Linke Auge aus.( Sadist wieso ?? Ach einer von euch wollte das schon machen)
Mir fellt schon noch was ein??? ,Namen einbrennen,Schwanz abschneiden,Rosaschleifchen oder oder???:m:m
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> moin horni...#h
> 
> mein auto is groß genug für 2 mitfahrer...kein thema  weil...soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo viel geraffel ham wa ja nich mit...............................oder?! |kopfkrat


wir sind aber mit dir eingeschlossen 3 erwachsene und ein kind!
was haste den fürn auto?


----------



## nemles (2. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Schwanz abschneiden, oder oder???:m:m
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> MINIBUBI



Wir müssen mal dringend miteinander reden...#6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> da mach ich mir einen Kopp wer dieser Typ ist und dann kommt nun das
> ...


Micha das liegt nur daran das Hannes zu doof ist nen Foto von sich in sein Profil zu setzen...ich hab ihm ja schon gesagt das er ja auch eins von seiner ollen nehmen kann...er hat aber angst das er dann wegen seelischer Grausamkeit aus dem Board fliegt:m:m:m:m


----------



## MINIBUBI (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Mion Moin
Reden Gute Idee (obwohl bei mir macht das nicht mehr viel sinn.)
Habe gerade mit Simon Teleniert wollten uns mal Treffen wegen Treffen
Treffen wollten wir uns vor dem Treffen allso nach Ostern Treffen #q . Also wir Telefonieren noch mal.
Damit das Treffen vor dem Treffen über das Treffen ein echter Treffer wird.

Äh du wolltest mit mir Reden??:vik::vik:

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@MFT....was fährt der simon denn nun für ein auto....die idee ist an sich nicht schlecht mit der fahrgemeinschaft....allerdings wie hannes schon sagte ist ja mein töchterleini  noch mit....#c


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Bubi,

das hast Du sehr trefflich ausgedrückt...:m


----------



## SimonHH (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @MFT....was fährt der simon denn nun für ein auto....die idee ist an sich nicht schlecht mit der fahrgemeinschaft....allerdings wie hannes schon sagte ist ja mein töchterleini  noch mit....#c




also...simon fährt n 95er ford escort kombi...und hat auf jedenfall platz fürs töchterchen,2 erwachsene,angelruten,kleinkramkiste,fischkiste,bierkiste,zigarrenkiste und für die gutelaunekiste :m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> also...simon fährt n 95er ford escort kombi...und hat auf jedenfall platz fürs töchterchen,2 erwachsene,angelruten,kleinkramkiste,fischkiste,bierkiste,zigarrenkiste und für die gutelaunekiste :m


ich werde das nochmal mit hannes besabbeln...auf alle fälle ne gute idee und nen tolles angebot von dir.
mit hannes seinem flitzer hätten wir sowieso nicht fahren können...der einzige vorteil bei seiner karre ist wohl das man erst 20 min. vor angelbeginn in hamburg los muss.
wir hätten dann meinen kombi nehmen müssen...und da hat die weibliche macht ab und an was gegen.ich hätte sowieso nicht fahren dürfen da mein lappen urlaub in flensburg macht:v


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> mit hannes seinem flitzer hätten wir sowieso nicht fahren können...der einzige vorteil bei seiner karre ist wohl das man erst 20 min. vor angelbeginn in hamburg los muss.
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Was ist das denn fürn Auto? Nur Fliegen ist schöner??|bla:
> fahren dürfen da mein lappen urlaub in flensburg macht:v



Naja, wenn die Jungs da keinen Mist mit bauen, liegt er wenigstens warm und trocken :m


----------



## SimonHH (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> ich werde das nochmal mit hannes besabbeln...auf alle fälle ne gute idee und nen tolles angebot von dir.
> mit hannes seinem flitzer hätten wir sowieso nicht fahren können...der einzige vorteil bei seiner karre ist wohl das man erst 20 min. vor angelbeginn in hamburg los muss.
> wir hätten dann meinen kombi nehmen müssen...und da hat die weibliche macht ab und an was gegen.ich hätte sowieso nicht fahren dürfen da mein lappen urlaub in flensburg macht:v



hm...naja...ich brauch nur 15 min....































....zur autobahn :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Bubi,
> 
> das hast Du sehr trefflich ausgedrückt...:m


 

Mion Mion

Ich bemühe mich redlich.|bla:

gut ich kann auch anders !!! Mann muß es nur Glauben #6

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@Simon

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Jungs da keinen Mist mit bauen, liegt er wenigstens warm und trocken :m


hannes hat nen astra coupe mit ner 2.2l maschine...das ist ne reine kiste zum jagen...unter 5000 umdrehungen fühlt das ding sich nicht wohl...aber der tankwart freut sich...ich hab immer angst in dem ding..
aus welcher ecke von hamburg kommst du denn nemles???|wavey:


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Mion Mion
> 
> Ich bemühe mich redlich.|bla:
> 
> ...



Ich mach nen Vorschlag: Wir lassen das ganze Angelgerödel zu Hause und überzeugen die Fische, daß sie freiwillig mit ins Boot kommen|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hannes hat nen astra coupe mit ner 2.2l maschine...das ist ne reine kiste zum jagen...unter 5000 umdrehungen fühlt das ding sich nicht wohl...aber der tankwart freut sich...ich hab immer angst in dem ding..
> aus welcher ecke von hamburg kommst du denn nemles???|wavey:


stimmt ja....du kommst ja aus schwarzenbek#6


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> stimmt ja....du kommst ja aus schwarzenbek#6



Wie war das denn eben gemeint?:m


----------



## SimonHH (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich mach nen Vorschlag: Wir lassen das ganze Angelgerödel zu Hause und überzeugen die Fische, daß sie freiwillig mit ins Boot kommen|bla:|bla:|bla:




antimon und diesel....basta


----------



## SimonHH (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

oh man...hätte ich fast vergessen....#q 
wir brauchen noch n 2tes boot...ich will n dixi mitnehmen...und ne bildzeitung


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie war das denn eben gemeint?:m


is ja der parkplatz von rahlstedt


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> oh man...hätte ich fast vergessen....#q
> wir brauchen noch n 2tes boot...ich will n dixi mitnehmen...und ne bildzeitung


hab die schnauze voll von dixis...jeden tag sehe ich die dinger#t


----------



## nemles (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

|bigeyes  #6  :c


Mönsch, so abwertend... Dabei ist das hier ein aufstrebendes Örtchen... Shit, schon wieder beim Dixi-Thema gelandet|wavey:


----------



## SimonHH (3. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

dixi.....gepflegter abkacken geht nich #6


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

hinweis:


am 01.05. werden keine fische in der neustädter bucht sein






























...hab alle weggeangelt  #:


----------



## MINIBUBI (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
@ MTF-Simon
Wieso wolltest du schon vorher hin?
Lass mal Höhren was am Hacken hing.
und das mit dem Dixi las mal bleiben 
ich hab ne Tüte!Wir kucken auch wech.
und dein Bild kanst ja zum Einwickeln benutzen!!





Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI














































Der Fische Mensch!!!!


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @ MTF-Simon
> Wieso wolltest du schon vorher hin?
> Lass mal Höhren was am Hacken hing.
> ...





moin norbert 

voher hin? ich? fische angeln? |sagnix


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*















rhrzjk7l75qa5z qth bsdf4t6uj46zjku wef


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ups....#t   #c  :q


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Micha das liegt nur daran das Hannes zu doof ist nen Foto von sich in sein Profil zu setzen...ich hab ihm ja schon gesagt das er ja auch eins von seiner ollen nehmen kann...er hat aber angst das er dann wegen seelischer Grausamkeit aus dem Board fliegt:m:m:m:m


alter  haste ma in den spiegel geschaut, erst dann wirste erkennen was richtig pevers ist!
mfg
PS:*joke*:q


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> dixi.....gepflegter abkacken geht nich #6


leute, leute, leute! ich weiß das dies ein sehr wichtiges thema ist aber das gehört hier überhaupt nicht her! dass könnt ihr unter www.dixiboard.de im forum besprechen! beim nächsten mal gibs ne meldung an den admin!|krach:
*joke*


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> leute, leute, leute! ich weiß das dies ein sehr wichtiges thema ist aber das gehört hier überhaupt nicht her! dass könnt ihr unter www.dixiboard.de im forum besprechen! beim nächsten mal gibs ne meldung an den admin!|krach:
> *joke*



auch was ich hab da ne vieeeeeeellllllll bessere Idee . Die schicken wir zum Fische sauber machen und zum Boot schruppen mit der Zahnbürste :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ne legger tasse dixi-brühe ist doch was feines:q:q:q


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> auch was ich hab da ne vieeeeeeellllllll bessere Idee . Die schicken wir zum Fische sauber machen und zum Boot schruppen mit der Zahnbürste :q:q:q
> ...


auja ich bin dafür! wenn ich mein fisch nicht selber saubermachen muss dann fang ich auch mehr!


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> ne legger tasse dixi-brühe ist doch was feines:q:q:q


ne hol` dir lieber nen chubachubslollie der macht auch ne blaue zunge und schmeckt besser!
#6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> ne hol` dir lieber nen chubachubslollie der macht auch ne blaue zunge und schmeckt besser!
> #6


oh man hansi ...wie siehste denn auf dem foto aus...hat dich einer im dixi getauft|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ick hab ken besseres!:c


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> oh man hansi ...wie siehste denn auf dem foto aus...hat dich einer im dixi getauft|supergri|supergri


ach übrigens - kann  man sich mit dir nur über dixis unterhalten?
aber warte ab am besagten termin werden wir das auf dem wasser austragen! werde dich eiskalt an die wand angeln!|gr:


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

war einer von euch schon mal wieder los an die ostsee?
Oder habt ihr auch alle so wenig zeit?


----------



## MINIBUBI (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Mion Mion
@Simon Geile Geheimschrift 
Über setze doch mal in Hochdeutsch

Ich habe auch selberschuld das ich immer so angesprochen werde"keiner hat mich lieb"

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Ich will doch garnicht wissen wie der Code geht.
Ich will wissen was da Steht.:z:z:z

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Ich glaub du mußt zum Arzt immer diese Wiederholungen.:vik::vik:
     :q:q:q
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
@ Simon-MTF
sorry ,Sorry Simo Du soltest deine "Bildzeitung" zum einwickeln nehmen.
Ich weiß garnicht wie ich das wieder gutmachen kann.Ich bin erschüttert#q#q#q
gnade,winsel,winsel#t#t#t

MINIBUBI

PS: ohne Spass "Persönlich werde ich eigendlich nie".


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
Leute habt Euch wieder lieb und bleibt beim Thema also das Dixi in die Schublade OK ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## nemles (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @ Simon-MTF
> sorry ,Sorry Simo Du soltest deine "Bildzeitung" zum einwickeln nehmen.
> Ich weiß garnicht wie ich das wieder gutmachen kann.Ich bin erschüttert#q#q#q
> ...



Worin Ihr Eure, naja, einwickelt, ist eigentlich egal. Hauptsache Ihr macht das geruchs neutral#h#h#h

Und mit der Wiedergutmachung einigt Euch büdde vor dem Ablegen, nicht das es noch Hauen und Stechen an Bord gibt.
Dann spiele ich nämlich Salomon und konfisziere sämtliche gefangenen Fischlein.|supergri Natürlich erst nach dem Ausnehmen und filetieren durch Euch..:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
ganz klare Ansage jetzt von mir . Wer sich hier weiterhin zofft der bleibt zuhause oder kann an einem anderen Tag rausfahren . Ich lasse mir das Treffen nicht kaputt machen . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ihr habt ja recht gehört hier nicht her!
ach übrigens habt ihr schon mal die sogenannte toterute mit gummiköder versucht habe vorhin einpaar berichte gelesen!


----------



## MINIBUBI (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ich glaube von uns beiden musst du wohl eher zum arzt!
> irgend wie schreibst du wirres zeug!|licht


Moin Moin
Hallo Hornisüchtig ich bin platt.
Ich weiss nicht genau wie es kommen konnte das ich auf deine und du auf meine Fragen geantwortet haben ????#c#c
Ich hatte mit MTF-Simon verbindung ( er wollte ein Dixi und eine Bildzeitung mit ins Boot nehmen).:q:q:q
sorry kein persönlicher angriff.
MINIBUBI


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

schon gegessen!

oder besser vergessen oder so
na du weißt schon! *grins*:vik:


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> ihr habt ja recht gehört hier nicht her!
> ach übrigens habt ihr schon mal die sogenannte toterute mit gummiköder versucht habe vorhin einpaar berichte gelesen!


ich erwarte immer noch antworten von euch experten schon mal was davon gehört- bz.auf toterute mit gummifisch


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
kriegste wollte nur abwarten bis sich die Wogen wieder glätten was ja guut geklappt hat . Freut mich echt :q:q .

Die 2te auch "Tote Mann " Angel genannt hab ich schon mal mit Gufi´s ausprobiert . Geht nicht schlecht aber ne Montage mit Buttlöffel oder Buttvorfach , Haken unten mit Watti , Haken oben mit Heringsfetzen ist um einiges fängiger . Auch ne Watti/Ringler ( 1 Watti + 1 Stck Ringler pro Haken ) Kombi ist fäniger meiner Erfahrung nach .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

da kommt man einmal später nach hause und schon hat man nen streit verpasst#q wie meine mutter immer zu sagen pflegte "NUR KEINEN STREIT VERMEIDEN " :vik:

ich bin übrigens heute auf der baustelle auf ein grünes bau wc mit dem schönen namen "THOMSEN" gestossen....kann jemand von den toiletten-experten auskunft über den kompfort dieses schmuckstücks geben:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> ich erwarte immer noch antworten von euch experten schon mal was davon gehört- bz.auf toterute mit gummifisch



Yepp, ich hänge auch gerne mal nen Twister oder nen Gufi mit ran. Bitte mal hier nachlesen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110749

Aber ob nun mit Gummi, Buttlöffel oder reiner Natumontage ist wirklich Tages/Bedingungsabhängig.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> kriegste wollte nur abwarten bis sich die Wogen wieder glätten was ja guut geklappt hat . Freut mich echt :q:q .
> 
> Die 2te auch "Tote Mann " Angel genannt hab ich schon mal mit Gufi´s ausprobiert . Geht nicht schlecht aber ne Montage mit Buttlöffel oder Buttvorfach , Haken unten mit Watti , Haken oben mit Heringsfetzen ist um einiges fängiger . Auch ne Watti/Ringler ( 1 Watti + 1 Stck Ringler pro Haken ) Kombi ist fäniger meiner Erfahrung nach .
> ...


kann mir das gerade sehr schlecht bildlich vorstellen?! kenne nur die einfache motage mit einen haken!?


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Yepp, ich hänge auch gerne mal nen Twister oder nen Gufi mit ran. Bitte mal hier nachlesen.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110749
> 
> ...


bin ich schon drauf gestoßen da her kam ja die anfrage aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> kann mir das gerade sehr schlecht bildlich vorstellen?! kenne nur die einfache motage mit einen haken!?


@michi
hängt der zweite haken mit an einen vorfach oder benutzt du zweivorfächer oder vieleicht sone art abzweig?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin !! Ich denke mal Micha meint ein ganz normales Buttvorfach mit 2 Haken (Padernoster)........


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin !! Ich denke mal Micha meint ein ganz normales Buttvorfach mit 2 Haken (Padernoster)........


am besten ich lasse mir das von michi am 1.5. zeigen da geht nichts verkert!
#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> am besten ich lasse mir das von michi am 1.5. zeigen da geht nichts verkert!
> #6



oooooo das wird teuer :q:q . Aber Weißwusel hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen . Ich meinte ein ganz normales Brandungsvorfach mit 2 Haken , wahlweise mit verschiedenen Lockperlen . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ACHSOOOO!
mhhh, wird das nicht etwas lang? da hat der löfel ja garkeine funkion mehr ausser den köder runter zubringen?

kann man die montage über haupt bei stärker drift also so über 3km/h benutzen? oder angelt man dann nur an der oberfläche?


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> ACHSOOOO!
> mhhh, wird das nicht etwas lang? da hat der löfel ja garkeine funkion mehr ausser den köder runter zubringen?
> 
> kann man die montage über haupt bei stärker drift also so über 3km/h benutzen? oder angelt man dann nur an der oberfläche?


jetzt wird es kompliziert :q . Also mit dem Buttlöffel angel ich AKTIV d.h ich werfe , lasse absicken und hole nach ca. 5-10 Sekunden einen Rollenumdrehung wieder ein verbunden mit dem leichten Heben der Rutenspitze . Ist ähnlich wie beim Zander angeln . Durch die Form des Buttlöffels flatter das Teil über Grund und wirbelt Sand auf was eine Lockwirkung für Platte und Co bewirkt . Die Montage für die "Tote Mann " Angel sieht anders aus . Da benutze ich Bleigewichte von 100g und mehr um auf Grund zu kommen . Als Montage benutze ich herkömmliche Buttvorfächer die ich entweder nur mit Wattis oder mit Ringler oder mit Heringsfetzen bestücke . Diese Montage lasse ich ein ganzes Stück hinter dem Boot über Grund herschleifen , also ein PASSIV angeln :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

danke michi jetzt habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt!
das ganze leben oder besser gesagt angel-leben ist eine lehre!


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

hm...ich werd einfach ma alles ausprobieren....ma kucken,wat so kommt


----------



## Fehlerteufel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> hm...ich werd einfach ma alles ausprobieren....ma kucken,wat so kommt


simon ich werde noch mehr ausprobieren...muss dann wohl 9 ruten ans boot binden...

ich komme morgen übrigens etwas später nach hause schreib mir mal per nachricht deine nummer...ich rufe dich dann morgen an simon#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> . Aber Weißwusel hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Ich weiss !!! Ich bin der Beste...|supergri:m|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (7. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> simon ich werde noch mehr ausprobieren...muss dann wohl 9 ruten ans boot binden...
> 
> ich komme morgen übrigens etwas später nach hause schreib mir mal per nachricht deine nummer...ich rufe dich dann morgen an simon#h




probier du nur,lieber klaus......ich fang in der zwischenzeit dann die fische #:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@ micha...nimmst du deine pmr.funke mit???
wer noch so ein teil zuhaus rumfliegen hat dem würde ich empfehlen es mitzunehmen.
hat sich beim letzten treffen in neustadt bewährt.
gruß klaus


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

au ja! 
- hummel an biene - hummel an biene - bitte kommen -|bla:


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @ micha...nimmst du deine pmr.funke mit???
> wer noch so ein teil zuhaus rumfliegen hat dem würde ich empfehlen es mitzunehmen.
> hat sich beim letzten treffen in neustadt bewährt.
> gruß klaus



mal vorsichtig und blöd frag: pmr.funke? #c
Helf mir bitte auf die Sprünge. Kann ich im Moment nicht so richtig einordnen:c


----------



## Fehlerteufel (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> mal vorsichtig und blöd frag: pmr.funke? #c
> Helf mir bitte auf die Sprünge. Kann ich im Moment nicht so richtig einordnen:c


hallo nemles,
pmr funke ist so ein funkgerät im taschenformat mit 5km. reichweite,gibt es fast in jedem elektro laden,gibt es aber auch bei real usw.
zur verständigung von boot zu boot wunderbar.
gruß klaus#h


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Ach so ein Ding ist das, 30-40 Kanäle, meistens pärchenweise zu kaufen und eine Mordsgaudi für die Kinder, richtig?

Danke Klaus#h

Jepp, dann hab ich sowas hier auch. Bringe ich mit.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

wozu funkgeräte? |kopfkrat

schwiegermütter,die seekrank sind und keinen fisch mögen *kann* man nicht überhören...wenn man ihnen erst auf see mitteilt,das sie erst in ca. 12 stunden wieder land unter ihren füßen haben werden.


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @ micha...nimmst du deine pmr.funke mit???
> wer noch so ein teil zuhaus rumfliegen hat dem würde ich empfehlen es mitzunehmen.
> hat sich beim letzten treffen in neustadt bewährt.
> gruß klaus



bin gerade erst zurück von der Messe sorry . Klar sind die Funke mit dabei . Muß Euch doch sagen wo Fisch ist :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MINIBUBI (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Mion Moin
@ all Also noch mal zusammen gefast.
So wenig an Angelgeräte mitnehmen wie möglich!Weil kaum platz.
1.eine Fischkiste für alle
2.ein Ketscher
3.ein Dicken MINIBUBI#6
4.neun Ruten#d
5.ein Dixi#q
6.ein Händy
7.ein Funkgerät
8.auftriebskörper zum ausgleich
9.???? ach Ja!!! ein Fax Gerät !!!
habe ich auch funktioniert ohne Netz,kann nur empfangen und kann allerdings
nicht ausdrucken.Muß mann selberschreiben. K U G E L S C H R E I B E R  
:vik::vik::vik:
Ich hoffe das past ins Auto?
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Fehlerteufel (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Mion Moin
> @ all Also noch mal zusammen gefast.
> So wenig an Angelgeräte mitnehmen wie möglich!Weil kaum platz.
> 1.eine Fischkiste für alle
> ...


Pro Person aber neun Ruten!!!!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## MINIBUBI (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Pro Person aber neun Ruten!!!!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Gott sei dank Ich dachte Schon für Jeden einzelnen!!#q
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Mion Moin
> @ all Also noch mal zusammen gefast.
> So wenig an Angelgeräte mitnehmen wie möglich!Weil kaum platz.
> 1.eine Fischkiste für alle
> ...





ne mikrowelle und n stomerzeuger hast du noch vergessen....ebenso den kühlschrank,den fernseher,ne satanlage mit schüssel und n radio...außerdem 6 rollen klopapier.


----------



## MINIBUBI (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ne mikrowelle und n stomerzeuger hast du noch vergessen....ebenso den kühlschrank,den fernseher,ne satanlage mit schüssel und n radio...außerdem 6 rollen klopapier.


 
Moin Moin
Also das waren alles eure Vorwschläge!#d#d#d
wollte nur wissen ob das jetzt alles ist?
Ich muß mir alles vorlesen lassen ich kann das nicht alleine.:c:c
wegen den Monitor, der ist nicht für Blindenschrift geeignet.
Wenn sonst noch Platz ist bringe ich meinen Hund mit.
Beim Brandungs Angeln geht das auch gut.Er Bellt wenn es Beist.#c

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Also das waren alles eure Vorwschläge!#d#d#d
> wollte nur wissen ob das jetzt alles ist?
> Ich muß mir alles vorlesen lassen ich kann das nicht alleine.:c:c
> ...


ich hatte auch mal ne kuh....die hat immer miaut.....wenn sie kacken musste#q#q#q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> ich hatte auch mal ne kuh....die hat immer miaut.....wenn sie kacken musste#q#q#q


Kann man verstehen muss man aber  nicht... Gruss an den Kindergarten #d


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
ich möchte echt kein Spielverderber sein , aber hier lesen noch andere mit . Bütte bütte kommt vom dem Dixi Thema runter und laßt uns zum Bootsfahren zurück kommen :q . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MINIBUBI (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Mion Mion
@Hornhechteutin
 Gut zum ernsten thema
 Wie ich schon gesagt hatte war ich noch nie mit mehreren (vielen) in einen klein Boot.
 Gibt es eine Scheckliste was mann mithaben muß? Handyu.s.w
was im Boot nur einmal benötigt wird? Fischkiste,Ketscher.

Mit Käptain und Matrose werde ich mich noch Treffen um über Angelart u.s.w Sprechen!
  Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## knutemann (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Wie gern würde ich dabei sein:c
Aber 01.05. geht in Niedersachsen die Rehbockjagd auf und anschl. ist bei uns noch immer traditionell Frühstück in der Jagdhütte und als Mitpächter bin ich natürlich fast verpflichtet dabei zu sein|rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
war auch nicht böse gemeint von mir . Wartet ab was auf See abgeht da werdet Ihr rote Ohren bekommen wenn der Wal aus Eutin bläßt |supergri|supergri

Checkliste pro Boot :
1.Angeln um die 3 m und Wurfgewicht von bis zu 150 g . Meine Angel liegt bei 50-150 g
2. Pilker von 50 bis 120 g , sollten wir mehr Gweicht brauchen ist die Drift zu stark uns somit bringt es keinen Spaß mehr
3. Heringsvorfächer
4. 1 x Drahtsetzkescher und oder  1x Fischkiste
5. 1 x Kescher 
6. Handy/Funke zum klönen und Quatsch machen
7. Messer/Totschläger/Zange/ Maßband 
8. *den Jahresfischereischein nicht vergessen . Es wird verstärkt kontroliert*

falls mir noch was einfällt melde ich mich 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Mion Mion
> @Mit Käptain und Matrose werde ich mich noch Treffen um über Angelart u.s.w Sprechen!
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> MINIBUBI



Und da können wir auch die Checkliste durchsprechen und abarbeiten|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MINIBUBI (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Und da können wir auch die Checkliste durchsprechen und abarbeiten|supergri|supergri|supergri


Mion Mion
Gute Idee
für jedes Teil ein Bier und dann Bringen wir uns alle nach Hause.

Ich bin der Älteste Ihr müßt mich Tragen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ich bin schon ganz hippilig.
Ach so ich habe noch etwas größere Gewichte so um 2,5-5Kg.
falls wir Schiffe versenken Spielen wollen?
Also nur wenn uns Langweilig wird.:m:m

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## nemles (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@Hornhechteutin

Merkst Du was, Micha? Die sind sowas von heiß auf die Tour,
die scharren schon mit den Hufen.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Also auf das "wirwolltenschonmalzusammenlos"-Boot werde ich wohl gut aufpassen müssen. So durchgedreht, wie die beiden jetzt schon sind, brauchen wir gar keinen Motor.
Jeder kriegt einen Löffel in die Hand und ab damit ins Wasser.
Da machen wir locker 15Kn.:vik:








Obwohl, mir geht es auch nicht anders :m


----------



## MINIBUBI (11. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> @Hornhechteutin
> 
> Merkst Du was, Micha? Die sind sowas von heiß auf die Tour,
> die scharren schon mit den Hufen.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

hallo michael, ich möchte auch noch mit


----------



## SimonHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

wird n lustiger tach


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

wünscht mir mal alle viel glück....ich nuss morgen früh um 9 zum idiotentest#q#q#q


----------



## nemles (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> wünscht mir mal alle viel glück....ich nuss morgen früh um 9 zum idiotentest#q#q#q



Und was denkst Du, schaffst Du es zum Idioten? :q




Nöh, Spass beiseite. Alles Gute und viel Erfolg|wavey:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Und was denkst Du, schaffst Du es zum Idioten? :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich denke mal das ich das schaffe....danke dir nemles!!!|wavey:


----------



## SimonHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> wünscht mir mal alle viel glück....ich nuss morgen früh um 9 zum idiotentest#q#q#q





kopp hoch,klaus....dat wird schon #6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> kopp hoch,klaus....dat wird schon #6


danke simon...ich werde morgen mal berichten#h


----------



## SimonHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> danke simon...ich werde morgen mal berichten#h




jo...mach ma


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
gelich 9 Uhr also Daumen drücken|supergri 

@all
Die Bootsbesatzung von Boot 4 und 5 ist umgemodelt worden weil a)djoerni leider abgesagt hat und b) weil MFT-Simon  noch einen Freund mitnimmt xxcruiserxx . Ich hoffe es geht so alles klar und wir werden alle viel Spaß haben |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> gelich 9 Uhr also Daumen drücken|supergri
> 
> @all
> ...



So, hab die ganze Zeit Daumen gedrückt.

Boot/Besatzungswechsel geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@Nemles !! Wir werden dat Boot schon schauckeln.... :m


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Worauf Du einen gewaltigen lassen kannst:m

Wir können uns ja Dienstag darüber unterhalten.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja Dienstag darüber unterhalten.


Jooooooo


----------



## MINIBUBI (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Ja Ja Schaukelt Ihr das Boot mann gut.
Wir haben Jetzt echte Probleme!!!!
Wir müssen das Boot neu Taufen.|kopfkrat
Weil wir Schonmalzusammenangelnwollten.
Simon-XXCruiserXX und ich unsnochgarnichtkennen.
oder erseinfreundundich.
Und wer soll mich jetzt Tragen?#c
Kann XXCruiserXX mein Gewicht ausgleichen;+
der Alters durchschnitt wird erheblich gesenkt.
ist sowas gegenüber den anderen Booten erlaubt#q
nun sag nicht der Schreibt nur Müll.
das sind ernste sorgen.#6

Wenn man keine anderen hat.:vik::vik::vik:
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
notfalls hole ich ne 1to Dünger aus dem Silo als Gewichtsausgleich ( gaaanz tief ducken und wech |supergri )

aber mal in Ernst . Ist ja noch ein wenig hin und da kann sich noch viel ändern nur keine Panik wir schaukeln das schon . Könnt Euch ganz beruhigt in den Sessel legen und Papa Micha wird alles schon richten |supergri.

@all
da Wattis knapp werden könnten werde ich rechtzeitig bestellen also bitte bis 14.April die Bestellungen durchgeben . Wattis sind in 25 Stck Einheiten zu 5 € und die Ringer zu 100 g auch für 5 € abgepackt


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Warum so lange warten?|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich bestell dann gleich mal los:

Lieber Papa Micha,

Ich hätte gerne
50 wattige Würmer und
200 gr Ringeldings.




DAMIT ICH DIE NEUEN BUTTLÖFFEL AUSGIEBIG TESTEN KANN:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin lieber Micha/Papa... ich hätte gerne 25 Wattis und 100g Ringeldinger..... sollte ich net auskommen hat Nemles ja reichlich..:m|supergri:m.....|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin lieber Micha/Papa... ich hätte gerne 25 Wattis und 100g Ringeldinger..... sollte ich net auskommen hat Nemles ja reichlich..:m|supergri:m.....|bigeyes



Genau, es wird brüderlich geteilt.
Alle Wattis und Ringler, welche die Fische nicht gefressen haben, kannst Du haben|supergri|supergri|supergri Pionierehrenwort :m


----------



## MINIBUBI (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
also wenn im dünger keine Wattis wachsen dann huch 25 für mich.Wattis,Wattis keine Biere!
Scheint ja ein Lustiger haufen zu sein!
weis garnicht ob ich als Alter Dicker Blinder MINIBUBI da reinpass:c:c
Ich bin ein seriöser Mesch|kopfkrat bin gläubig und gläubignichtalles.
Das ist schwer zu Verstehen und ich auch nicht.
Auch wenn ich nicht lüge darf mann mir nicht alles Glauben,auch wenn ich von meiner Frau mit "du Lieber Gott" betitelt werde.#6
Das könnte darauf zurückzuführen sein das ich so was Schreibe.
Ich könnte noch ein paar Absätze Schreiben aber dann haltet Ihr mich für völlig durchgeknallt.#q#q

Aber wer weis das Schon.;+;+;+

Gruß aus Hamburg 
MINIBUBI


----------



## nemles (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Durchgeknallt ist gut....Muah |muahah:

Haben wir Angler nicht alle irgendwie einen Nagel im Kopf?:vik:


----------



## MINIBUBI (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Durchgeknallt ist gut....Muah |muahah:
> 
> Haben wir Angler nicht alle irgendwie einen Nagel im Kopf?:vik:


Nagel im Kopf?|kopfkrat
Ich würde Ja mal ein Bild von mir rein stellen!
geht aber nicht Ich passe nicht aufs Foto.:m

wa spaß!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nein aber ewig diese Nachfragen wer ist denn der Gut aussehende Mann? Wer hat die Adresse-Telefonnr. u.s.w
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
Autogrammkarten habe ich ja!:g:g



Aber wer will die schon haben?

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> notfalls hole ich ne 1to Dünger aus dem Silo als Gewichtsausgleich ( gaaanz tief ducken und wech |supergri )
> 
> aber mal in Ernst . Ist ja noch ein wenig hin und da kann sich noch viel ändern nur keine Panik wir schaukeln das schon . Könnt Euch ganz beruhigt in den Sessel legen und Papa Micha wird alles schon richten |supergri.
> ...




moin micha...|wavey:

für mich bitte 2 päckchen wattis

dange!


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin,
hier die *Watti/Ringler Bestellliste :*
nemles  50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer/Ringler
Weißwusel 25 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer/Ringler
MFT-Simon 50 Wattis
MINIBUBI 25 Wattis
Horni incl. Boot 6 75 Wattis


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Nagel im Kopf?|kopfkrat
> Ich würde Ja mal ein Bild von mir rein stellen!
> geht aber nicht Ich passe nicht aufs Foto.:m
> 
> ...




:vik:*ICH!!!*:vik:


----------



## MINIBUBI (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> :vik:*ICH!!!*:vik:


Moin Moin
Kanste kriegen aber nur auf eigene gefahr.|wavey:
Nachher schaust du in den Spiegel und sagst "oh mann"
So ein Kerniger Typ marke "Blockhous Steak"
Mittelgroß-Schlank-Sehnig #6
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@ Hornhechteutin
Bitte auch mir 25 Wattis mit bestellen Danke (Siehe 171)
Gruß aus Hamburg 
MINIBUBI

Ich weiß bei mir ist vieles Verschwommen!#6#6


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ich hab mich jetzt nochmal durch den thread gewühlt, aber keine stückpreise für die wattis gefunden?! könnte mir jemand diese vllt. sagen?? |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
Posting 167 :q:q:q:q Wattis je VE 25 Stck = 5 € 100g Ringler je VE = 5 € :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> notfalls hole ich ne 1to Dünger aus dem Silo als Gewichtsausgleich ( gaaanz tief ducken und wech |supergri )
> 
> aber mal in Ernst . Ist ja noch ein wenig hin und da kann sich noch viel ändern nur keine Panik wir schaukeln das schon . Könnt Euch ganz beruhigt in den Sessel legen und Papa Micha wird alles schon richten |supergri.
> ...


hier sind doch die preise:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hier sind doch die preise:vik::vik::vik::vik:



hupps |rolleyes muss ich übersehen haben :q

also ich hätte auch ganz gerne noch 25 wattis


----------



## SimonHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

boah ey...so n wetter wie heute am 1.5....   dat wärs


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

so`n Wetter nächsten Samstag..... näääää Micha/Marco..... :k


----------



## SimonHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

....so n schaiss... ich komm bis ende des monats nich zum angeln |motz:


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


MFT-Simon schrieb:


> ....so n schaiss... ich komm bis ende des monats nich zum angeln |motz:


tja ich war artig . Ich darf Dienstag mit dem BB los und Freitag und Samstag mit dem Boot . Das schönste ist , ich hab da 2 die schruppen dann das Boot für mich auf neu :q:q

Micha


----------



## nemles (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

#6#6#6 Na dann wollen wir doch erst mal sehen, welcher Wal dann erschlafft an Land liegt...:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> tja ich war artig . Ich darf Dienstag mit dem BB los und Freitag und Samstag mit dem Boot . Das schönste ist , ich hab da 2 die schruppen dann das Boot für mich auf neu :q:q
> 
> Micha





ich war och artich...

das ich nich zum angeln komm,hab ich meinem lieben chef zu verdanken |gr:

aber das gibt noch |krach:...und zwar vom besten :q
egal...im april gehts nomma inne brandung...und dann is auch schon kbt...und da gehts rund :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin,
hier die *Watti/Ringler Bestellliste :*
nemles  50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer/Ringler
Weißwusel 25 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer/Ringler
MFT-Simon 50 Wattis
MINIBUBI 25 Wattis
Horni incl. Boot 6 75 Wattis
Boot mit Meerjungfrau an Board 100 Wattis + 200g Kneifer
xxcruiserxx 25 Wattis


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ich wollte noch 25 Wattis    bitte


----------



## Reppi (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Micha !
Ich lese nichts mehr über den Kudddder.....;+
Denn, wenn, dann, ich, Wattwürmer 50........|rolleyes


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Mein Gott ist das Langweilig,gott ist das Langweilig!!
Wie lange dauert das den noch?;+;+;+
Keiner stellt Fragen?
oder meckert übers Wetter|uhoh:|uhoh:
Ich zähle die Tage schon Rückwerts!
mann das Dauert!
Wann müß Ich den den Wecker stellen??|kopfkrat
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Fehlerteufel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Mein Gott ist das Langweilig,gott ist das Langweilig!!
> Wie lange dauert das den noch?;+;+;+
> Keiner stellt Fragen?
> ...


kein wunder wenn du die aal-muttis baden geschickt hast das dir langweilig ist...hättest ja 2 zum skat spielen behalten können.
:vik::vik::vik:
aber mal im ernst....kann nicht mal jemand den kalender vorstellen???


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> kein wunder wenn du die aal-muttis baden geschickt hast das dir langweilig ist...hättest ja 2 zum skat spielen behalten können.
> :vik::vik::vik:
> aber mal im ernst....kann nicht mal jemand den kalender vorstellen???


will Euch mal was zu meckern geben :q : Fahre morgen mit dem Kutter los und teste mit nemles ein neues Gebiet und Ostersonntag fahr ich NOCHMAL mit dem Kutter um zu schauen wie es an der Untiefentonne aussieht :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> will Euch mal was zu meckern geben :q : Fahre morgen mit dem Kutter los und teste mit nemles ein neues Gebiet und Ostersonntag fahr ich NOCHMAL mit dem Kutter um zu schauen wie es an der Untiefentonne aussieht :q
> 
> ...



Wird auch langsam mal Zeit für mich... Die Salzwasser Entzugserscheinungen sind kaum noch zu bändigen. Schweißausbrüche, unkontrollierbares Tackle sortieren, beim abendlichem Fernsehen verträumt mit ner Rolle spielen|uhoh:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> will Euch mal was zu meckern geben :q : Fahre morgen mit dem Kutter los und teste mit nemles ein neues Gebiet und Ostersonntag fahr ich NOCHMAL mit dem Kutter um zu schauen wie es an der Untiefentonne aussieht :q
> 
> ...


DAS GIBT JA WOHL VOLL INNE SCHNAUZE

MICHA DENK MAL AN MEINE RINGLER


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@Hornimicha !! Ostersonntag ??????????;+;+;+ Hab ich wat in falschen Hals bekommen ??? Oder fährst Du 3 Tage hintereinander raus ???


----------



## Fehlerteufel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hier die *Watti/Ringler Bestellliste :*
> nemles  50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer/Ringler
> Weißwusel 25 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer/Ringler
> ...


DANKE MICHA#h#h#h
ICH FREU MICH SCHON:::::::::


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Hornimicha !! Ostersonntag ??????????;+;+;+ Hab ich wat in falschen Hals bekommen ??? Oder fährst Du 3 Tage hintereinander raus ???



hab mich verschrieben weil ich lange kein Wochenende hatte |supergri , meinte OSTERSAMSTAG |supergri . Ostersonntag könnte es sein das ich nochmal fahre , schaun wir mal um unseren Kaiser zu zitieren |supergri

Micha


----------



## SimonHH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> will Euch mal was zu meckern geben :q : Fahre morgen mit dem Kutter los und teste mit nemles ein neues Gebiet und Ostersonntag fahr ich NOCHMAL mit dem Kutter um zu schauen wie es an der Untiefentonne aussieht :q
> 
> ...




kleiner tip:

der torpedo kommt von achtern steuerbord


----------



## nemles (21. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> kleiner tip:
> 
> der torpedo kommt von achtern steuerbord



Falls da einer kam, dann hat Micha den sauber ausmanövriert|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
nur mal so schnell die Fangmeldung von heute . Heringe ca.50 Leo´s 6 zum mitnehmen ca. 10 die... und 5 gute die uns verloren gingen beim Drill #q|supergri , Wittis 5 + 1 Klische . War ein super Tag mit netten Leuten ( Bericht und Bilder später ) bei Sonnenschein und teilweise 0 Drift

Micha


----------



## nemles (21. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Das schönste ist , ich hab da 2 die schruppen dann das Boot für mich auf neu :q:q
> 
> Micha




Ich hab auch zwei, die das machen:m


----------



## SimonHH (21. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Falls da einer kam, dann hat Micha den sauber ausmanövriert|supergri|supergri|supergri




......


----------



## SimonHH (21. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> nur mal so schnell die Fangmeldung von heute . Heringe ca.50 Leo´s 6 zum mitnehmen ca. 10 die... und 5 gute die uns verloren gingen beim Drill #q|supergri , Wittis 5 + 1 Klische . War ein super Tag mit netten Leuten ( Bericht und Bilder später ) bei Sonnenschein und teilweise 0 Drift
> 
> Micha




na...nu kuck...schöönes ding...petri euch allen #6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> nur mal so schnell die Fangmeldung von heute . Heringe ca.50 Leo´s 6 zum mitnehmen ca. 10 die... und 5 gute die uns verloren gingen beim Drill #q|supergri , Wittis 5 + 1 Klische . War ein super Tag mit netten Leuten ( Bericht und Bilder später ) bei Sonnenschein und teilweise 0 Drift
> 
> Micha


na das ist doch schon mal ganz nett....
wie waren denn die heringe von der größe???
gruß klaus:vik:


----------



## Reppi (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

@Micha
50 Wattis pour moi |rolleyes


----------



## MINIBUBI (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> kein wunder wenn du die aal-muttis baden geschickt hast das dir langweilig ist...hättest ja 2 zum skat spielen behalten können.
> :vik::vik::vik:
> aber mal im ernst....kann nicht mal jemand den kalender vorstellen???


Mion Moin
skat spielen ging nicht!
Die hatten keine Hände#c
Bin ab 13 Uhr Richtung Fehmarn voll nno wind.
Ich will mal Marienleuchte ansteuern.
 Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin,
hier die *Watti/Ringler Bestellliste :*
nemles  50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer/Ringler
Weißwusel 25 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer/Ringler
MFT-Simon 50 Wattis
MINIBUBI 25 Wattis
Horni incl. Boot 6 75 Wattis
Boot mit Meerjungfrau an Board 100 Wattis + 200g Kneifer
xxcruiserxx 25 Wattis
Reppi 50 Wattis


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MINIBUBI (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Bin aus Fehmarn wieder zurück:
Sonnabend Marienleuchte wasser bis an die Treppe! angeln nicht Möglich!
Sonntag Staberhuk  Wind voll drauf ,4 Hänger das war Teuer!
wann ist der 1. 5 ich werde irre Fisch wird knapp!
Kann mich einer aus dem Alp wecken???
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ring ring ring geweckt mein kühler hat noch fisch und der hat heute gutgeschmeckt und gestern gabs forelle.....


----------



## SimonHH (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

mööööööönsch norbert...
hätt ich dat blooos früher gewusst...aber nu is dat dorschfilet leider alle.hat mit kartoffelsalat übrigens oberlecker geschmeckt.und dat bierchen dazu war echt #6


----------



## MINIBUBI (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Ihr seit ja alle sooogemein.:c
Ich leide an identitäsverlust,und ihr esst mir was vor.|gr:
Ich fall vom fleisch!!!!#q
Aber Ich komme wieder als vollstrecker jaaaaa am 1.5.



das wetter war echt sche..... Angeln wa nich möglich.
aber Fisch reste sollen ja auch bei richtiger zubereitung
legger sein:vik:

Gruß aus Hamburg

MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

...pilken...pilken...mefo blinkern...platte jagen...boot fahrn...|uhoh:


ich werd gleich mall in kopp...kann nich ma jemand DAS DATUM VORSTELLEN?? :q

das is noch eindeutig zu lange hin...|evil:


----------



## MINIBUBI (31. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> :vik:*ICH!!!*:vik:


Moin Moin
Hier ist meine Autogrammkarte.Ich stehe im Vorzelt.
nein es ist kein kleines Zelt.so 6m Lang 2,5m Breit und2.44m Hoch
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (31. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hier ist meine Autogrammkarte.Ich stehe im Vorzelt.
> nein es ist kein kleines Zelt.so 6m Lang 2,5m Breit und2.44m Hoch
> Gruß MINIBUBI




ok...bekomm ich auch noch ne unterschrift von dir,norbert? 

freu mich aufn 1.5.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen das es nur noch 22 Tage sind bis zum Tag " X " ...oder habt ihr das schon vergessen...unser Thread ist ja ganz schön in der Versenkung verschwunden!!!
#c#c#c


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Arggghhhh|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Mußt Du den Finger auch noch in die offene Wunde legen???#t

DAS SIND NOCH ÜBER DREI WOCHEN und ich weiß nicht, wie ich die überstehen soll.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Arggghhhh|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Mußt Du den Finger auch noch in die offene Wunde legen???#t
> 
> DAS SIND NOCH ÜBER DREI WOCHEN und ich weiß nicht, wie ich die überstehen soll.



du warst ja zumindest beim BB-Treff....ich hab hingegen schon entzugserscheinungen#t


----------



## nemles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> du warst ja zumindest beim BB-Treff....ich hab hingegen schon entzugserscheinungen#t



Das war auch bitter notwendig:m

Naja, mit Chance geht es am WE mal in Rostock auf den Breitling Man muß ja im Training bleiben|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
immer mit der Ruhe ist doch bald soweit :q:q:q . Hab vorhin schon mal die Wattis und die Ringler bestellt . Werde um den am 20ten aber mal antesten wie es aussieht mit Fisch und an welche TOP Stellen ich nicht mit Euch hinfahren kann will ja nicht alles verraten . Aber mal ein kleiner Tipp den ich mit Herrn Weißwusel in einem anderen Thread schon diskutiert habe : würde Wobbler und Blinker zum schleppen mit einpacken . Ich sag nur Gelb und Mai :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> immer mit der Ruhe ist doch bald soweit :q:q:q . Hab vorhin schon mal die Wattis und die Ringler bestellt . Werde um den am 20ten aber mal antesten wie es aussieht mit Fisch und an welche TOP Stellen ich nicht mit Euch hinfahren kann will ja nicht alles verraten . Aber mal ein kleiner Tipp den ich mit Herrn Weißwusel in einem anderen Thread schon diskutiert habe : würde Wobbler und Blinker zum schleppen mit einpacken . Ich sag nur Gelb und Mai :q:q:q
> 
> 
> ...


:vik:der mai ist gekommen....die hor... beißen auch:vik:
micha???warum warste nicht beim bb-treff???
hatte irgendwas mit missgeschick gelesen???


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hab vorhin schon mal die Wattis und die Ringler bestellt
> Micha


#6.... denn kannst ja losgehen... wenn denn nicht diese 3 Wochen noch wären.. :c:c:c ich glaub ich muss die nächsten Tage noch mal in Puff....|kopfkrat (Forellen ärgern)


----------



## Fehlerteufel (9. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6.... denn kannst ja losgehen... wenn denn nicht diese 3 Wochen noch wären.. :c:c:c ich glaub ich muss die nächsten Tage noch mal in Puff....|kopfkrat (Forellen ärgern)


werde wohl auch nochmal diese woche dort hingehen...bei uns ist es dort aber recht sauber...ohne fisch oder ähnliches:q:q:q


----------



## MINIBUBI (9. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Wenn ich das wieder alles lesen muß.
mein ihr ihr seit die einzigen die Nachts vom Fisch Träumen?
Meine Frau mußte mich Morgens enttütteln.#c
Is echt nicht gut mit der Angel ins Bett zu gehen.#q
Pilker und anderes mit Haken wurde in den Keller Gerbracht.
Mann was geht mir es Schlecht.
und wieder eine unruhige nacht.und noch eine und noch eine::::
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (9. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

noch 21 tage.... |uhoh:

























...das sind noch 20 tage,23 stunden und 59 minuten zuviel


----------



## Fehlerteufel (10. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> noch 21 tage.... |uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noch 20 tage!!!
mensch simon...lang nix gehört...habt ihr soviel arbeit im moment???
gruß in die nachbarschaft|wavey:


----------



## MINIBUBI (10. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MFT-Simon schrieb:


> noch 21 tage.... |uhoh:
> 
> 
> Moin Moin
> ...


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ich wollte mal kurz anmerken.....ES SIND NUR NOCH 19 TAGE....
hat schon irgendwer aus langer weile seine sachen dreimal ein und ausgepackt?
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MINIBUBI (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Ich habe es gewust
Ich bin nicht der Einzige.Ich habe es Gewust.....:g:g
Ich übe schon das Auswerfen mit Pilker vom Balkon.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Wann geht es los
welche Uhrzeit,Sommer oder Winterzeit??
Glaubt mir auch Ich kann euch nicht beruigen!:vik::vik:
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> noch 20 tage!!!
> mensch simon...lang nix gehört...habt ihr soviel arbeit im moment???
> gruß in die nachbarschaft|wavey:





moin klaus....#h

hör blos auf...bin nur noch am machen.|uhoh:

aber nu is ersma we...
ich meld mich ma am samstagabend bei dir.





moin norbert...#h

hast pn  :q :q :q


----------



## nemles (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Ich übe schon das Auswerfen mit Pilker vom Balkon.|supergri|supergri|supergri



Und? Schon was gefangen?|supergri


----------



## MINIBUBI (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Und? Schon was gefangen?|supergri


 

Moin Moin
Ja Ärger mit den Nachbarn#c
Hängt das son Blöder Schlüpfer dran.
Kann Ich doch nichts für.#q

Ich würde gern vorher noch mal die Angel auswerfen.So großraum Fehmarn.

Leider kaum Zeit.

Den wunsch die Angel raus zu werfen hat meine Frau irgendwie Falsch verstanden,hab voll eine gefangen.

Naja vieleicht letztes wochenende im April ach Fehmarn
 Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (12. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

noch *432*stunden...|uhoh:
















...dat is noch viel zuviel #d  :c


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

noch 17 tage,wäre ja klasse wenn so ein wetter wie heute morgen in neustadt war uns am 1.5 erwarten würde...hab auf der webcam mal geschaut#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> noch 17 tage,wäre ja klasse wenn so ein wetter wie heute morgen in neustadt war uns am 1.5 erwarten würde...hab auf der webcam mal geschaut#h



ICHHHHH wünsche mir ein anderes Wetter als heute morgen , das war gaaar nicht gut . Sehr wenig Wind und das aus falscher Richtung |supergri . Hab heute mein Knöchel getestet und bin mit dem Kutter raus gewesen  . Das Gute , der Knöchel hält |supergri . Das Schlechte , war ein Angeltag aber kein Fangtag  . Also Wind aus OST das ein paar Tage vorher und am 1.5 schön mit Stärke 2-3 bis zu 4 und ein wenig Sonne , das Wetter wünsche ich mir |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ICHHHHH wünsche mir ein anderes Wetter als heute morgen , das war gaaar nicht gut . Sehr wenig Wind und das aus falscher Richtung |supergri . Hab heute mein Knöchel getestet und bin mit dem Kutter raus gewesen  . Das Gute , der Knöchel hält |supergri . Das Schlechte , war ein Angeltag aber kein Fangtag  . Also Wind aus OST das ein paar Tage vorher und am 1.5 schön mit Stärke 2-3 bis zu 4 und ein wenig Sonne , das Wetter wünsche ich mir |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...


null gefangen,oder wie soll ich das verstehen???
warste allein draussen micha oder  mit mehreren?


----------



## SimonHH (13. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ich wünsch mir....




















...das morgen der 1.5. is


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
nö wir waren 6 Angler auf dem Kutter . 0 gefangen stimmt nicht ganz |supergri . Brösel Junior hatte wie immer den ersten Leo und der war mit ca.50 cm auch der größte Leo . Ansonsten Fang der Rest der Manschaft : 5 Heringe ( ich 3 ) und 7 Leo´s ( ich 2 ) die "abgefallen" sind beim landen |supergri . Die Kleinboote waren auch raus und hatten ähnliche Fänge wie auch andere Boote die wir getroffen hatten . Gestern war alles besser wie ich gesehen hatte als ich gestern in Neustadt war . Deshalb : jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag . Das ich mir Mühe gegeben hab Fisch zu finden ( wir waren bis Grömitz in allen Wassertiefen unterwegs ) versteht sich von alleine |supergri


Micha


----------



## SimonHH (13. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

wettermeldung für den 01.05.08:


es strömt in giessen und durchdrehende winde aus wildwest,später auch aus fernost.


kurzum:


wird n feiner tach


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wettermeldung für den 01.05.08:
> 
> 
> es strömt in giessen und durchdrehende winde aus wildwest,später auch aus fernost.
> ...


na das hört sich doch bestens an|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (13. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Micha,    

ruhig bleiben.#h

Ich bin bei Dir und bin doch Deine  Fang- und Wettergarantie|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Deine Fang- und Wettergarantie|supergri


Tom !! Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ...#6


----------



## Jan77 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Gestern war alles besser wie ich gesehen hatte als ich gestern in Neustadt war . Deshalb : jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag . Das ich mir Mühe gegeben hab Fisch zu finden ( wir waren bis Grömitz in allen Wassertiefen unterwegs ) versteht sich von alleine |supergri
> Micha


 
Moinsen,

Samstag war es ebenfalls nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. 
Ich war mit der Gummiwurst vor Pelzerhaken draußen und wir mussten die Fische suchen. Leider haben wir sie nicht gefunden. Vier Heringe und zwei Dorsche in fünf Stunden ist für mich keine gute Quote.
Heringsschwärme waren zwar da, aber sehr klein und weit Verstreut. Dorsch haben auf der 21m Marke gebissen, um die Untiefentonne herum war es wie ausgestorben.#c


----------



## Yupii (14. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Jan77 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Samstag war es ebenfalls nicht sonderlich erfolgreich.
> Ich war mit der Gummiwurst vor Pelzerhaken draußen und wir mussten die Fische suchen. Leider haben wir sie nicht gefunden. Vier Heringe und zwei Dorsche in fünf Stunden ist für mich keine gute Quote.
> Heringsschwärme waren zwar da, aber sehr klein und weit Verstreut. Dorsch haben auf der 21m Marke gebissen, um die Untiefentonne herum war es wie ausgestorben.#c


wir waren auch Samstag dort.....#d
ich hatte einen Dorsch auf Gummi, sonst nix, null:cGeschleppt zwischen 8 und 20m, gepilkt ohne, mit Heringsvorfach, mit Gummi. Meine beiden Mitstreiter gingen leer aus. Bei den anderen Booten vom Anglertreff sah es auch nicht berauschend aus#c


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

*Noch 16 Tage...dann siehts ganz anders aus....dann kommt genug Fisch an Land:vik::vik::vik:*


----------



## SimonHH (14. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> *Noch 16 Tage...dann siehts ganz anders aus....dann kommt genug Fisch an Land:vik::vik::vik:*










oh weia...wird langsam echt zeit,dat der 1.5 is...so allmählich drehn die jungs hier durch :q


























...und ich auch


----------



## Fehlerteufel (15. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

*AUSNAHMSWEISE WERDE ICH EUCH MAL DARAUF HINWEISEN DAS ES NUR NOCH 15 TAGE SIND!!!!:q:q:q:q:q*


----------



## SimonHH (15. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> *AUSNAHMSWEISE WERDE ICH EUCH MAL DARAUF HINWEISEN DAS ES NUR NOCH 15 TAGE SIND!!!!:q:q:q:q:q*





16


----------



## Fehlerteufel (15. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ok.ok.ok. morgen sinds aber nur noch 15:m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

*Noch 14 Tage...dann gehts endlich los!!!*


----------



## SimonHH (17. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

...ward og tied |uhoh:


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
Ich habe gerade die ganzen 17 Seiten durch gelesen.
Also am 1.5. geht es los
Boots Besetzung fast fertig.
Angel,Pilker und sonstiges gerödel was mitgenommen werden soll.
wattis ,Ringler auch gut
Hallooooooo!!!!!!!
wann legen wir ab????Uhrzeit???? 6-7-8? konnte ich nicht finden!#c#c#c
seit nett gebt Antwort.

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


Ps für alle die es intressiert ich habe wieder 2 Kg zugenommen!:m:m:m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
> Ich habe gerade die ganzen 17 Seiten durch gelesen.
> Also am 1.5. geht es los
> ...


ich schätze mal das es reicht wenn wir um 6.00 uhr dort eintrudeln bei jens ,was sagt denn micha dazu???

@MINIBUBI....ich kann dir nen tip geben wie du auf anhieb 80kg abnimmst....lass dir ein bein amputieren:q:q:q:q

SPAß muss sein!!!#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
6 Uhr ????????? Nöööö viel zu früh . Ich dachte so an 9 Uhr losfahren oder wollt Ihr später |rolleyes .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
> Ich habe gerade die ganzen 17 Seiten durch gelesen.
> Also am 1.5. geht es los
> ...






ganz einfach....SO FRÜH WIE MÖGLICH!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
na wach geworden :q:q . Is doch klar das wir uns früher als 0 Uhr treffen . 7 Uhr wie immer werden wir die Boote übernehmen und gegen 7,10 Uhr in See stechen . Dann ist gegen 7,20/7,25 Uhr das erste wässern der Köder angedacht :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> na wach geworden :q:q . Is doch klar das wir uns früher als 0 Uhr treffen . 7 Uhr wie immer werden wir die Boote übernehmen und gegen *7,10 Uhr in See stechen . Dann ist gegen 7,20/7,25 Uhr das erste wässern der Köder* angedacht :q
> 
> 
> ...





nix da...07.02 abfahrt...07.10 wat am haken...zeit is fisch... :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
@ Fehlerteufel
Auf meine Behaarten Beine zu Schauen schickt sich nicht

Aber gute Idee vieleicht sollte ich die Haare RAUSREISSEN
so Schön mit wachs#q#q
die wiegen ja auch was?
Aaah -lassen wir das. 




Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nix da...07.02 abfahrt...07.10 wat am haken...zeit is fisch... :q


 
Moin Moin
Hast du ein Stärkeren Motor oder Schwimmst du vorraus?:vik::vik::vik:
Ich bin ein OPA und habe ein recht auf hilfe beim einsteigen.
und dann immer schön langsam. nich waa.#h

Und dann bin ich doch der erste der was am Haken hat#6#6
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (18. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hast du ein Stärkeren Motor oder Schwimmst du vorraus?:vik::vik::vik:
> Ich bin ein OPA und habe ein recht auf hilfe beim einsteigen.
> und dann immer schön langsam. nich waa.#h
> ...





...und wenn ich n matjesfilet von aldi an haken häng....aber ich werde der erste sein,der wat am haken hat   :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...und wenn ich n matjesfilet von aldi an haken häng....aber ich werde der erste sein,der wat am haken hat  :q


 
Moin Moin
Das ist ein gaaanz mieser trick!
so das du das nur weißt...|bla:|bla:
Ich bringe eine Pulle mit für den der als erstest einen Leo ab 
50 cm hat .Gültig nur mit Photo und Glaubhafen Zeugen.
Also keine Angler

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Das ist ein gaaanz mieser trick!
> so das du das nur weißt...|bla:|bla:
> Ich bringe eine Pulle mit für den der als erstest einen Leo ab
> ...





...gibts nich  

und von den teilnehmern hat niemand genügend lange arme :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> * Das ist ein gaaanz mieser trick!*
> so das du das nur weißt...|bla:|bla:
> Ich bringe eine Pulle mit für den der als erstest einen Leo ab
> ...




...warte mal ab,wenn ich ersma die dillhappen in sahnesoße in den futterkorb füll...


----------



## MINIBUBI (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...warte mal ab,wenn ich ersma die dillhappen in sahnesoße in den futterkorb füll...


 
Moin Moin
dillhappen--futterkorb?
aaah mein magen!
ich muß jetzt zum wochen markt dillhappen kaufen mmm..
echt legger.Dazu  noch ein Meterbrot mit Knobibutter(selbergemacht) leicht geröstet und nen kleinen "Jubi"#h#h#h

na schon Hunger?
ich weiß war gemein
see you
MINIBUBI


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
ich hab da mal eine Frage . Wie macht man Verrückte noch verrückter |supergri ?

















Antwort : in dem man Ihnen sagt das die ersten Hornis als Nachläufer beim schleppen gesichtet wurden heute |supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
hab noch was vergessen |supergri . Hab die Bootsbesatzung von Boot 4 und 5 nochmal umgetauscht damit auf jedem Boot ein fähiger Bootsführer ist |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Micha, 

Damit macht man keine Scherze, die Jungs sind so schon hart am durchdrehen:m


Also auch Hornviehbesteck einpacken.#h


----------



## SimonHH (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ich hab da mal eine Frage . Wie macht man Verrückte noch verrückter |supergri ?
> 
> 
> ...







...sei froh,das du weit wech von mir wohnst :e 


ich krieg hier gleich n anfall....|scardie:


----------



## SimonHH (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> dillhappen--futterkorb?
> aaah mein magen!
> ich muß jetzt zum wochen markt dillhappen kaufen mmm..
> ...




|bigeyes  oahr...  |motz::e |scardie::e|splat2:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hab die Bootsbesatzung von Boot 4 und 5 nochmal umgetauscht damit auf jedem Boot ein fähiger Bootsführer ist |supergri|supergri


Hornimicha !! Och neeeee !!! Hatte mit Tom schon alles durch geschnackt wer wat mit nimmt damit wir nicht alles doppelt und dreifach am Bord haben...... :c Naja dann werd ich mich mal mit Minibubi kurzschliessen.. und Du meinst Minibubi ist ein erfahrender Seemann/bär ????|supergri Ich nämlich nicht...#c bin froh dat ich mit dem Auto nach Neustadt finde....|kopfkrat:m:m:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
@ Weißwusel
tomchen hat Erfahrung und ein Boot mit Kiddi ohne Bootsführer der die See kennt wollte ich nicht . Aber keine Angst vor den Booten . Ist alles gaaanz easy und für den Notfall werde ich Abschleppseil mitnehmen :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

*Noch 11 Tage...dann gehts endlich los...hab unten mal nen bild wieder einkopiert ...es fährt gerade der kutter von jens raus und eines der kleinboote legt ab.#6#6#6

bald gehts los:vik::vik::vik::vik:
*


----------



## SimonHH (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

...sind 11 tage zuviel |uhoh:


----------



## SimonHH (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> dillhappen--futterkorb?
> aaah mein magen!
> ich muß jetzt zum wochen markt dillhappen kaufen mmm..
> ...





so mein lieber norbert....

nach harten verhandlungen mit meiner küchenregierung gibt dat heute mittach leckerst

matjesfilet mit bratkartoffeln und zwiebel-sahnesoße...

moooooooooooooooment...ich bin noch nich fertig....

heute abend häppchen vom räucheraal...schwarzbrot mit graved lachs...
geräucherte makrelenfilets auf holsteiner schwarzbrot und...
häppchen von einer original *vonsimonpersönlichgefangenen* geräucherten lachsforelle.

dazu wird eine hopfenkaltschale aus dem hause duckstein serviert.

so...*nu* bin ich fertich...#6


hachja...ich kann ja sooooo böse sein  :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Wie jetzt???


Kein Heringsalat zum Frühstück?|kopfkrat#c

Was für ein scheixx Tag...


----------



## nemles (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hornimicha !! Och neeeee !!! Hatte mit Tom schon alles durch geschnackt wer wat mit nimmt damit wir nicht alles doppelt und dreifach am Bord haben...... :c





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> @ Weißwusel
> tomchen hat Erfahrung und ein Boot mit Kiddi ohne Bootsführer der die See kennt wollte ich nicht .
> 
> ...



@ Micha's

Geht schon in Ordnung so. Wir werden ja sowieso die meiste Zeit in Sichtweite beieinander sein. Und die Böötchen fahren sich absolut easy. Also keine Panik.#6#6



tomchen...:l:k...wie niedlich Du das gesagt hast...

ähmm räusper... liebes Wal'chen|rotwerden


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Jo wir werden die Boote schon schaukeln...... #6.. Ward Tiet dat dat los geit....


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hornimicha !! Och neeeee !!! Hatte mit Tom schon alles durch geschnackt wer wat mit nimmt damit wir nicht alles doppelt und dreifach am Bord haben...... :c Naja dann werd ich mich mal mit Minibubi kurzschliessen.. und Du meinst Minibubi ist ein erfahrender Seemann/bär ????|supergri Ich nämlich nicht...#c bin froh dat ich mit dem Auto nach Neustadt finde....|kopfkrat:m:m:m


 

Moin Moin
Hay(i) Schwarzwusel
Das wir zusammen Schippern sollen liegt daran das die mich gleichzeitig als Rettungsboje sehen#d#d
Aber lass mal wenn die Zitrone die du ausdrückst zwei Beine hat.... wa es ein Wellensittich:q:q:q
So jetzt zum geröttel was mit an board muß!
Schreib mal ne PN und geb mal deine Tel.Nr. wenn du magst.
Dann rufe ich dich an. so ab 20 Uhr.
gehe gleich mit meiner Liebsten nach draussen wegen Schönen wetter.
Meine Tel.Nr. ist kein geheimniss. 040/6953194.
Auf Arbeit 570 96 12
Ursprünglich wa ja ein AB treffen in Ahrensburg geplant 29.4
ich weiss nicht ob du auch da hin wolltest?
ist für mich recht schwierig weil ich bis 18.30 in Eidelstedt Maloche. Ich würde da wascheinlich erst eintreffen wenn schon alles vorbei ist?#c#c
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> liegt daran das die mich gleichzeitig als Rettungsboje sehen#d#d


Mensch da fällt mir was ein... kann ich Dich nicht als Belly Boat  nehmen am 24.05. ????? Den brauche ich mir nicht extra eins zu kaufen..  #6 |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden..... Du hast Post... Duck und wech


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mensch da fällt mir was ein... kann ich Dich nicht als Belly Boat nehmen am 24.05. ????? Den brauche ich mir nicht extra eins zu kaufen..  #6 |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden..... Du hast Post... Duck und wech


 

Belly? Geht nicht bin nicht Hohl#q#q
Hätte bestimmt zuviel Tiefgang und dann hängen wir fest!#c
Und wir fangen dann nicht den ersten Leo!!!!
 Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> so mein lieber norbert....
> 
> 
> so...*nu* bin ich fertich...#6
> ...


 
Du kannst dich ja nur mit deiner Besseren hälfet wehren.
Da mußt du schon selber rann.
Du schwärmst so von den Kochkünsten deine Liebsten!!!
Ich mach das selber (sicher nicht so gut wie deine Liebste) und immer wenn ICH das will brauche keinen zu Fragen.Haa
Leggere Heringe in Sauer,Forelle in Gelee,Leo mit Senfsauce,
in Dill-oder gebraten,Thunfisch Schwanzstück in Sojasauce gelegt ca. 1 Std. auf zerstossenen Pfefferkörnern nur auf einer seite zur Hälfte Gebraten.
Das geht ab!!!!#h#h#h
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Du kannst dich ja nur mit deiner Besseren hälfet wehren.
> Da mußt du schon selber rann.
> Du schwärmst so von den Kochkünsten deine Liebsten!!!
> Ich mach das selber (sicher nicht so gut wie deine Liebste) und immer wenn ICH das will brauche keinen zu Fragen.Haa
> ...




ich mach mir dat auch selber. da brauch ich auch niemanden zu fragen.so.

ich werde gleich schön legger brataal,kartoffeln und petersiliensoße verschnabbulieren.
SELBST GEMACHT! ha! :q


ohman...dreh einer ma den kalender vor bitte....|uhoh: |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich mach mir dat auch selber. da brauch ich auch niemanden zu fragen.so.



Jaja, stimmt im Prinzip,
aber bevor Du hier solche Ferkeleien verkündest, solltest Du vielleicht den Ferkelfahnder fragen....:m :vik::vik::vik:




*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





Ein Dank an den Melder !!!!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

*Na super Simon...nu haste ne Verwarnung auf dem Konto und kommst auch noch in den Schweinestall:m:m:m*


----------



## nemles (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich mach mir dat auch selber. da brauch ich auch niemanden zu fragen.so.



 Aber bitte nicht am 1.ten im Boot |supergri|supergri

Ich schmeiß mich lang hin


----------



## SimonHH (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht am 1.ten im Boot |supergri|supergri
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich lang hin





ach du sch....eise...|bigeyes


:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


...kommt davon,wenn man nach ner langen nachtschicht halb ausgeschlafen wat inne tastatur hackt #d


----------



## nemles (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Damit liegst Du bei der Wahl mit Sicherheit weit weit vor mir:m


----------



## SimonHH (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> *Na super Simon...nu haste ne Verwarnung auf dem Konto und kommst auch noch in den Schweinestall:m:m:m*





na klasse...nu hat dat ferkelfahnderchen mir och noch am wickel...|uhoh: :q



*WER HAT GEPETZT?? HÄ??? *|muahah:

toll jungs...dange! :m


----------



## nemles (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Also meine Stimme hast Du sicher, ich laß Dich doch nicht hängen.


----------



## SimonHH (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Also meine Stimme hast Du sicher, ich laß Dich doch nicht hängen.





...meine is dir aber auch sicher...versprochen.is doch ehrensache :m

und nein tom...alter vor schönheit.ich lass dir sehr gerne den vortritt :q


----------



## MichaelB (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin,

da ich keinen Bock habe, mich durch 20 Seiten Gelaber durchzulesen... wann gehts nochmal wo los für wie lange und wie teuer?

Und jetzt könnt Ihr weiter 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
was muß ich da lesen ????? Wir haben ein Ferkel in Spe dabei am 1.5 ?????? Sehr guut dann brauch ich ja zum 24.5 kein Spanferkel mehr bestellen . Das Jahresferkel 2007 und das Mai Ferkel sollten reichen oder ? :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> was muß ich da lesen ????? Wir haben ein Ferkel in Spe dabei am 1.5 ?????? Sehr guut dann brauch ich ja zum 24.5 kein Spanferkel mehr bestellen* . Das Jahresferkel 2007 und das Mai Ferkel sollten reichen oder ?* :q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> ...





*

NEIN!!! |abgelehn:q:q*


----------



## nemles (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> was muß ich da lesen ????? Wir haben ein Ferkel in Spe dabei am 1.5 ?????? Sehr guut dann brauch ich ja zum 24.5 kein Spanferkel mehr bestellen . Das Jahresferkel 2007 und das Mai Ferkel sollten reichen oder ? :q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> ...



Das 2008er Februar Ferkel nicht zu vergessen...:q:q:q

Ist das eine versaute Truppe|evil:


----------



## SimonHH (21. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

nemles 
 			 			Der mit der Muschel spielt....



 


				Dabei seit: 09.2007
 				Ort: Schwarzenbek
 				Alter: 40
 				 					Beiträge: 1.080 				






*AW: Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		Zuverlässig sind die mit Sicherheit, es sei denn, Du hast ein Montags-Auto *erwichst*, was ich nicht hoffe:m
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				#hWenn wir kein Wasser hätten, könnten wir
nicht schwimmen lernen...
Und wie viele Menschen würden dann ertrinken#q



...ich darf nur mal so kurz daran erinnern,das tom


*auch ein ferkel is...

:q:q

*dat is ne ganz schön ferkelige truppe...am 1.5   :vik: #6


----------



## MINIBUBI (22. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Ferkel ??
Ich dachte wir wollen Angeln und nicht Ferkeln!
Und was ist das für eine Ehrung?
Ich bin mal wieder Aussen vor.:c
Kann ich mit der Frage "haben Zitronen Beine?" auch gewinnen?|kopfkrat
oder muß ich FKK in den Thead?#6
nein kann ich niemanden zumuten.
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (24. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ich sach nur...




* 7* 



tage noch


----------



## Schwarzwusel (24. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich sach nur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo und denn son Wetter wie heute... :k .. Hab meine Sonnencreme schon eingepackt :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (24. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jo und denn son Wetter wie heute... :k .. Hab meine Sonnencreme schon eingepackt :vik:






*G  E  I  L  !  !  !* das wär ja wohl der oberkracher,micha... #6

und dann noch krumme ruten den ganzen tach...:k:vik:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Sooo...dann haben wir ja nur noch sechs tage vor uns...das wetter soll zwar nach jetzigen vorraussagen nicht so toll werden wie in den vergangenen tagen,es soll aber bis zum abend trocken mit ein wenig sonne sein.der wind sieht auch noch ganz gut aus.


@simon...wie siehts bei dir mit dienstag abend aus????

@hornhechteutin....geht das alles mit den wattis und den ringlern klar...hab was von nem engpass gehört??

@all...habt ihr lust zum angeln???:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## SimonHH (25. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Sooo...dann haben wir ja nur noch sechs tage vor uns...das wetter soll zwar nach jetzigen vorraussagen nicht so toll werden wie in den vergangenen tagen,es soll aber bis zum abend trocken mit ein wenig sonne sein.der wind sieht auch noch ganz gut aus.
> 
> *
> @simon...wie siehts bei dir mit dienstag abend aus????*
> ...




gut....bis jetzt     wird schon kalappern...:q

bin gegen halb 7 bei dir...#6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

super simon!!!!


----------



## SimonHH (25. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> super simon!!!!





nanü....;+...klaus hat och ne verwarnung?! |bigeyes  wat war denn da los? |kopfkrat


willkommen im (unrühmlichen) club  #h


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nanü....;+...klaus hat och ne verwarnung?! |bigeyes  wat war denn da los? |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> willkommen im (unrühmlichen) club  #h



liegt nur daran das ich keine bayern mag,keine ahnung von fussball hab und ich böse sachen geschrieben habe#d#d#d


----------



## SimonHH (25. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> liegt nur daran das ich keine bayern mag,keine ahnung von fussball hab und ich böse sachen geschrieben habe#d#d#d





tzätzätzä....böser junge #d 




















ok...den fc bayern nich zu mögen,is nix schlimmes


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

*ich war mal eben im angelcenter bei uns um die ecke...hab nen bisschen kleinkram gekauft.

hier im laden gibt es jetzt auch endlich buttlöffel...wusste garnicht das es die dinger auch in rosa gibt...
*


----------



## SimonHH (26. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> *ich war mal eben im angelcenter bei uns um die ecke...hab nen bisschen kleinkram gekauft.
> 
> hier im laden gibt es jetzt auch endlich buttlöffel...wusste garnicht das es die dinger auch in rosa gibt...
> *




...es gibt ja auch schwule fische


----------



## Fehlerteufel (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Ich werde heute nachmittag wenn hannes bei mir eingetrudelt ist mal im keller sachen sortieren...wird langsam zeit denn:

*Nur noch vier Tage bis zum lang ersehnten Tag!!!
#h|wavey:#6:vik::q|supergri:m|jump:|laola:
*


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
jupp es geht langsam los und ich freu mich schon tierisch auf Donnerstag :q . Werde auch Horni Blinker zum schleppen einpacken denn gestern hab ich die ersten 3 Horni´s bei den Kleinbooten gesehen :q .
Eine Bitte hab ich noch an Euch : *Bitte laßt Eure Schwimmwesten daheim *. Die kriegen wir von Jens und es macht es für mich orga technisch einfacher . Ich kann so die Zettel für jedes Boot schon vorher fertig machen und so kommen wir schneller los :q:q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> jupp es geht langsam los und ich freu mich schon tierisch auf Donnerstag :q . Werde auch Horni Blinker zum schleppen einpacken denn gestern hab ich die ersten 3 Horni´s bei den Kleinbooten gesehen :q .
> Eine Bitte hab ich noch an Euch : *Bitte laßt Eure Schwimmwesten daheim *. Die kriegen wir von Jens und es macht es für mich orga technisch einfacher . Ich kann so die Zettel für jedes Boot schon vorher fertig machen und so kommen wir schneller los :q:q .
> 
> ...


die sind sowieso besser als meine westen micha....ich fahre gegen mittag mal mit frau und kindern nach neustadt und zum pelzerhaken an den strand...

*HORNHECHTE???wenn das der hannes liest*


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


ems-zander schrieb:


> moin moin
> würde mich gerne mit eigenem boot und 2 personen eurem bootstreffen anschliessen.|wavey:
> slippen werde ich an der kunya werft.
> @ hornhechteutin: wo können wir uns am besten auf dem wasser treffen?
> ...


super würde mich freuen . Was für ein Boot haste den ? Frage weil Du ja im Binnengewässer kostenlos slippen kannst nur mußt Du da unter der Brücke durch und muß bis dahin rudern :q .
Ansonsten werden wir spätestens gegen 7,30 aus dem Hafen auslaufen und dann in Richtung Untiefentonnen Pelzerhagen fahren 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## SimonHH (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Achtung vor dem Ankern
Ankerseil befestigen




klasse tip,helmut #6 :q:q....dange! :m

werd ich das nächste mal beherzigen...


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


ems-zander schrieb:


> für's rudern ist das boot bischen  gross.
> welche parkmöglichkeiten sind denn an der slippe? und
> welche durchfahrtshöhe hätte die brücke?
> boot ist eine quicksilver 605 kk.
> ...



damit haste leider keine Chance unter die Brücke durch zu kommen :c:q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

war heute mal ein wenig in neustadt im angeltreff und am pelzerhaken und hab nen paar fotos gemacht.....ich freu mich schon auf donnerstag!!!#h


----------



## Fehlerteufel (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



ems-zander schrieb:


> ok dann lass ich das mit dem paddeln:q
> werde dann auf dem wasser dazu stossen
> 
> gruss
> helmut


du wirst uns schon finden!!!:m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (28. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ich sage nur:






*3#6#6*


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> die sind sowieso besser als meine westen micha....ich fahre gegen mittag mal mit frau und kindern nach neustadt und zum pelzerhaken an den strand...
> 
> *HORNHECHTE???wenn das der hannes liest*



geil entlich gehts wieder los dieses ganze jahr warten war ganzschön hart!|laola:


----------



## SimonHH (28. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

* 

       ZWO ...und der rest von heute  :vik:*


----------



## Fehlerteufel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

*Noch  "2" lange Tage!!!*


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Männer

ich war am Sonntag mit meinem Kleinboot vor Neustadt unterwegs, bleibt zu hoffen das bis Donnerstag das ganze Krautzeug was da unterwegs war, wieder weg ist.
Allgemein kamen bei den Leuten mit denen ich gesprochen hab, wenig Fische hoch, außer bei den 3 älteren Herren die nach mir angelegt haben die hatten vor ... (ich muß die Stelle erst selber testen  ) einen Steinbutt auf Pilker und schöne Dorsche gefangen.
Ich werd' am Donnerstag wahrscheinlich auch wieder dort sein, wenn das Wetter mitspielt  

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Reppi (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

So 500 gr. Pilker sind eingepackt; kann also losgehen


----------



## Fehlerteufel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Reppi schrieb:


> So 500 gr. Pilker sind eingepackt; kann also losgehen



moin reppi,
meinste das mit dem dorsch erschlagen klappt auch#c


----------



## Fehlerteufel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

könnte mal jemand der sich mit dem windfinder auskennt schauen wie die windverhältnisse für donnerstag aussehen|wavey:

danke#6


----------



## de Mischi (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Sieht bisher gut aus! Ne 2-3 aus westlichen Richtungen bei bis zu 15°C. 



> Local date                          Thursday, May 01
> Local time                          02h                          05h                          08h                          11h                          14h                          17h                          20h                          23h
> 
> Wind direction
> ...


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,


de Mischi schrieb:


> Sieht bisher gut aus! Ne 2-3 aus westlichen Richtungen bei bis zu 15°C.


also Ententeich |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



de Mischi schrieb:


> Sieht bisher gut aus! Ne 2-3 aus westlichen Richtungen bei bis zu 15°C.


danke mischi....ich komm mit dem ding nicht klar und kann daraus auch nie etwas erlesen#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> also Ententeich |supergri
> 
> ...



Wie immer, wenn ich dabei bin :m:m:m

Aber Regensachen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie immer, wenn ich dabei bin :m:m:m
> 
> Aber Regensachen nicht vergessen.



hey nemles...zieh dich an du musst nach ahrensburg....wir sehen uns gleich#h#h#h


----------



## nemles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hey nemles...zieh dich an du musst nach ahrensburg....wir sehen uns gleich#h#h#h



Erst mal ziehe ich mich aus und gehe Duschen|supergri|supergri

Jou, bis gleich denne |wavey:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Erst mal ziehe ich mich aus und gehe Duschen|supergri|supergri
> 
> Jou, bis gleich denne |wavey:


warte mit dem duschen bis donnerstag....da brauchste fürs wasser nicht zahlen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute nun habt Ihr mich , jetzt fang auch ich an meine Klamotten zu packen |supergri|supergri . Aber auch die Mietverträge für Euch hab ich schon vorbereitet in denen die Anzahl der Westen usw. eingetragen sind . Auch die Würmer/Ringler Bestellungen für jedes Boot sind da schon eingetragen . Diese Verträge , Perso als Kaution braucht IHR nicht abgeben da vertraut Jens mir , gebt Ihr dann bei Jens ab und erhaltet die darauf eingetragenden Sachen . Das spart hoffentlich Zeit und wir sind schnell am Fisch |supergri|supergri .
Eine Bitte noch : *nicht den Jahresfischereischein vergessen* . Ich rechne mit einer Kontrolle , Alko und Schein , wegen Vatertag |rolleyes|supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so Leute nun habt Ihr mich , jetzt fang auch ich an meine Klamotten zu packen |supergri|supergri . Aber auch die Mietverträge für Euch hab ich schon vorbereitet in denen die Anzahl der Westen usw. eingetragen sind . Auch die Würmer/Ringler Bestellungen für jedes Boot sind da schon eingetragen . Diese Verträge , Perso als Kaution braucht IHR nicht abgeben da vertraut Jens mir , gebt Ihr dann bei Jens ab und erhaltet die darauf eingetragenden Sachen . Das spart hoffentlich Zeit und wir sind schnell am Fisch |supergri|supergri .
> Eine Bitte noch : *nicht den Jahresfischereischein vergessen* . Ich rechne mit einer Kontrolle , Alko und Schein , wegen Vatertag |rolleyes|supergri
> 
> ...


wundebar micha...ich freu mich schon!!!!!!!#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Michahorni wir sind Stolz auf Dich ... super Orga....#6 oder sollte ich das lieber jetzt noch nicht sagen.. #c:q


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so Leute nun habt Ihr mich , jetzt fang auch ich an meine Klamotten zu packen |supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn mit Dir los? Bist doch sonst die Ruhe in Person#t|rolleyes
Fischereischein ist praktisch schon mit dem Perso zusammen verwachsen. Untrennbar|supergri


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Michahorni wir sind Stolz auf Dich ... super Orga....#6 oder sollte ich das lieber jetzt noch nicht sagen.. #c:q




Doch, kannste ruhig sagen. Erstens stimmt das. #6

Und zweitens läuft er dann erst recht zur Höchstform auf.:q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

soooo....nu können wir die stunden wohl zählen
|laola:
morgen gehts endlich los:vik:#::a#::s#a|jump:


----------



## SimonHH (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

*17*     stunden noch  |laola:




man man...wat freu ich mich auf euch bekloppte typen


----------



## Schutenpiet (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Wie klein müssen Boote sein, damit sie mitmachen dürfen? :q
Wenn die Wettervorhersage zutrifft komme ich vielleicht mit der Schute ( so gegen Mittag zum Essen)zu Eurer Unterstützung .
Geleitschutz gibt´s ja anscheinend genug :m

Peter


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Wie klein müssen Boote sein, damit sie mitmachen dürfen? :q
> Wenn die Wettervorhersage zutrifft komme ich vielleicht mit der Schute ( so gegen Mittag zum Essen)zu Eurer Unterstützung .
> Geleitschutz gibt´s ja anscheinend genug :m
> 
> Peter


von mir aus kannste auch mit nem tanker kommen solange die ladung stimmt:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

...oder mit nem bulkcarrier voll erbsensuppe mit tüchtich wurst drin  :q


----------



## SimonHH (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

oder mit beidem  :vik:   #6    :q


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

So, Feierabend und somit Urlaub :vik:

Jetzt Auto beladen und dann gehts auch bald los #6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> So, Feierabend und somit Urlaub :vik:
> 
> Jetzt Auto beladen und dann gehts auch bald los #6


ich werde das auto erst beladen wenn es etwas später ist....hab keine lust das jeder sieht was ich da einlade....zwecks aufbruch...

is ja nich mehr lange tom#h


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> ich werde das auto erst beladen wenn es etwas später ist....hab keine lust das jeder sieht was ich da einlade....zwecks aufbruch...
> 
> is ja nich mehr lange tom#h



Ich werde sowieso noch mind. 10 Mal nachsehen, ob ich auch wirklich alles mit habe.:q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich werde sowieso noch mind. 10 Mal nachsehen, ob ich auch wirklich alles mit habe.:q:q:q


Ich kann auch 20 mal nachsehen und hab trotzdem morgen wat vergessen.... warum sollte es auch morgen anders sein |supergri:vik:


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich kann auch 20 mal nachsehen und hab trotzdem morgen wat vergessen.... warum sollte es auch morgen anders sein |supergri:vik:



Hauptsache, Du vergißt Dich nicht mal selber. Mit dem Rest kann man ja aushelfen.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

hab gerade noch mit dem hornhecht teleniert....ich kanns kaum abwarten#6#6#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



nemles schrieb:


> Hauptsache, Du vergißt Dich nicht mal selber. Mit dem Rest kann man ja aushelfen.


|jump:|laola:so nun schnell zum Auto und gucken.... kann noch ein langer Abend werden... (erst das dritte mal #6 )


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ich werde nochmal nen paar vorfächer basteln#q#q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Wollte nochmal dran erinnern....wer so ein pmr funkgerät hat....mitbringen...ist klasse zur verständigung unter den booten.
müssen dann morgen früh nur den kanal abstimmen


----------



## Schutenpiet (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> von mir aus kannste auch mit nem tanker kommen solange die ladung stimmt:q:q:q



Freut mich.. werde versuchen, so gegen Mittag nach Absprache mit Hornimicha mit dem kajak zu euch zu stoßen. 
Bei so viel Geleitschutz scheu ich auch den Kampf mit ´nem großen Schnabelhecht  |kopfkrat.. oder so nicht mehr.

Peter


----------



## nemles (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Dann komm vorbei, Peter. Freu mich schon darauf:m


----------



## SimonHH (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

ich habe fertig....

-gebastelt
-gepackt
-gegessen
-getrunken
-telefoniert
-eingekauft


...und es sind immer noch zuviele stunden #d  

nu bin ich fertig!


----------



## SimonHH (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

aaaaaaahhh....schei.ssmistverfluchter... die dampferetten hab ich vergessen #q

also: ich muß noch kippen klöppeln... |uhoh:

moah...ich bin echt fertig


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Wie klein müssen Boote sein, damit sie mitmachen dürfen? :q
> Wenn die Wettervorhersage zutrifft komme ich vielleicht mit der Schute ( so gegen Mittag zum Essen)zu Eurer Unterstützung .
> Geleitschutz gibt´s ja anscheinend genug :m
> 
> Peter


bis morgen peter#6


----------



## Reppi (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

So nu gehts gleich los.....hat auf die schnelle noch jemand einen Strassennamen für mein Navi ?


----------



## Fehlerteufel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

*einen wunderschönen guten morgen,
auto ist jetzt gepackt,tochter ist aus dem bett geworfen....schnell anziehen und dann auf hannes warten....und ab gehts ans wasser.
aktuell haben wir hier in rahlstedt leichten bis garkeinen regen 3,5kmh wind aus sw und 11 grad.
in neustadt soll es aktuell trocken sein da das regenband was auf höhe hamburg ist nach nord-osten abzieht.

ich wünsche allen heute auf der ostsee einen tollen erfolgreichen tag mit viel spaß!!!!

bis nacher dann!!!#h#h#h
*


----------



## Fehlerteufel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



Reppi schrieb:


> So nu gehts gleich los.....hat auf die schnelle noch jemand einen Strassennamen für mein Navi ?



moin reppi...schiffbrücke 9

gruß klaus


----------



## nemles (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Leichtmatrose Reppi #h

Schiffbrücke 9

Kannst Du aber eigentlich nicht verfehlen. Autobahn runter, immer gerade aus durch Neustadt. Dann kommt ne Brücke, nach der Du automatisch rechts rum mußt. Und da ist es schon.


----------



## Reppi (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Thanks, Jungs !#Bis denne


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
so ich bin wie Ihr alle hoffentlich heil und gesund daheim angekommen . War ein klasse Tag mit netten Leuten und einem super Wetter . Einen Bericht und Bilder kommen morgen , bin einfach nur kaputt :q:q . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

#hSo, wieder zu Hause #h

Was für ein goiler Tag. Super Leute, super Wetter, super Stimmung 

Bin aber auch erstmal k.o.

Vielen Dank an Hornisatoreutin#6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Sind auch gut angekommen...Antonia ist halb tot ins Bett gefallen....Ihre letzten Worte waren " Hab ich was dran Papi "

Bin echt stolz auf meine sechs jährige erwachsene Tochter...

Das war nen klasse Tag mit tollen Leuten und mit ner schönen satten Ausbeute....auch von mir kommt morgen noch was nach!!!#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Hey Leute war ´ne superaktion mit Euch auf dem Wasser.
Aber Ihr hattet Motoren..l.|kopfkrat und ich musste paddeln...|kopfkrat
meistens jedenfalls:q:q:q  wovon seid Ihr kaputt #c
Schade, dass die Fische nicht so richtig wollten.
Sonst alles top.#6

Peter


----------



## nemles (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Aber Ihr hattet Motoren..l.|kopfkrat und ich musste paddeln...|kopfkrat
> meistens jedenfalls:q:q:q



Ja, nee is schon klar :q:q:q 

Wußte ich doch, das Micha Sprit sparen wollte und Du die faule Bande auch noch schieben mußtest :m:m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Hey Leute war ´ne superaktion mit Euch auf dem Wasser.
> Aber Ihr hattet Motoren..l.|kopfkrat und ich musste paddeln...|kopfkrat
> meistens jedenfalls:q:q:q  wovon seid Ihr kaputt #c
> Schade, dass die Fische nicht so richtig wollten.
> ...


huhu peter...war super dich dann auch mal kennengelernt zu haben....wir haben noch drei richtig schöne fette platten bekommen#6


----------



## Reppi (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



> und ich musste paddeln


Hohoho....:q|rolleyes
Ne war trotz der wenigen hart erkämpften Fische wieder mal super !!!!


----------



## hornisüchtig85 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

man sehe ich bescheuert auf den bild aus! geht ja garnicht!


----------



## nemles (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



hornisüchtig85 schrieb:


> man sehe ich bescheuert auf den bild aus! geht ja garnicht!



Meinst Du jetzt das Bild mit Antonia und dem Dorsch, oder Dein Avatarbild?|bigeyes|kopfkrat|supergri:m



Kopfeinzieh und wechrennen


----------



## SimonHH (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

jo...ich sach nur:



EINFACH N' OBERKLASSE TACH mit super leuten. #6

hat irre spass gemacht,auch wenn die fänge nich sooooooo der brüller waren.

naja..shit happens  

war auch nich so wichtig.ich hab mich königlich amüsiert.leute...ihr ward echt allesamt spitze. :vik:

so...bei mir is hier schicht im kohlenschacht...ab inne furzmulde.bis morgen. |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin !! Jo ... ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern mal an... war echt ein super geiler Tag mit super Leuten.. #6.. das schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
Hier der kleine 
Also erstmal Es war ein echt Toller Tag!!
wenn da nicht immer diese Angler währen:q:q:q

@ Hornhechteutin: Melde mich schon fürs nähstemal an.

Nochn gruß an den Mann mit dem Humor einer Kirchturm Uhr.
 Hy Simon:vik::vik::vik:

 Gruß @ all 
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

humor einer kirchturmuhr? |bigeyes ich hab noch nie ne kirchturmuhr lachen gehört...|kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



> hier mal ein bild von der kutter crew:



Uuups...ich war gar nicht mit..


----------



## Reppi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Erwischt....:q:q


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin
hab doch gesagt kein Humor der Mann 
Lacht über fliegende Majonaise.
Und Guckt ob die Uhr lacht.#c#c#c

Also es hängt an der Wand und macht Tick-Tack und
wenn die Uhr runterfällt ist sie Kaputt.Was ist das?

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> hab doch gesagt kein Humor der Mann
> Lacht über fliegende Majonaise.
> Und Guckt ob die Uhr lacht.#c#c#c
> ...





...ne schlechte befestigung


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...ne schlechte befestigung


Jauuuuuuu ....#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Treffen am 1.5 ?*

Moin Moin ,
hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2036963#post2036963 ist mein Bericht und viele schöne Bilder sind bei Jens auf der Homepage |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------

